# OBS-VirtualCam



## catxfish (Jul 21, 2017)

catxfish submitted a new resource:

OBS-VirtualCam - plugin for output to directshow



> This plugin provide a directshow Output as a virtual webcam .
> 
> *How to use:*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Jul 21, 2017)

Super, but vlc show resolution 1920x1080 (my resolution is 1280x720) and 30 fps (i have set 25 fps).


----------



## catxfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Tomasz Góral said:


> Super, but vlc show resolution 1920x1080 (my resolution is 1280x720) and 30 fps (i have set 25 fps).



Yes, The Virtual Camera Resolution will not synchronize with The OBS Setting . For more compatibility , it will rescale  the resolution to  3rd party software want to use.

But When I try to use VLC ,I found there is a bug so you  can only set 1920x1080 or 640x360 to the virtual Camera, I will fix it in the next release and probably add more support format


----------



## BOLL (Jul 23, 2017)

Not sure if there is any difference, but uh, I first installed the .zip, but couldn't get it to show up. Installed with the installer, no difference. Ran OBS as administrator, then it worked! Closed OBS and ran it again, then it still worked. So perhaps that is something I have to do to register the .dll's or something? It works in any case :) Just that I used it for a VR game and sending via Skype murdered my CPU :D Need a new PC...


----------



## obs newbie (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks catxfish for this very important and useful plugin.  I tried using it in Adobe Connect and finally, I was able to send video from my external camera.

I have a question though. For my video settings for streaming, I use NVENC as encoder and used a bit rate of 332.  How do I make VirtualCam use these same settings when exporting video feed to Adobe Connect? What are the default settings (encoder, bit rate, etc.) of VirtualCam?

Again, thank you very much.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 25, 2017)

@catxfish 
Could you provide a link to the source code?  Thanks!


----------



## catxfish (Jul 25, 2017)

obs newbie said:


> Thanks catxfish for this very important and useful plugin.  I tried using it in Adobe Connect and finally, I was able to send video from my external camera.
> 
> I have a question though. For my video settings for streaming, I use NVENC as encoder and used a bit rate of 332.  How do I make VirtualCam use these same settings when exporting video feed to Adobe Connect? What are the default settings (encoder, bit rate, etc.) of VirtualCam?
> 
> ...



The VirtualCam sends uncompressed video to other software . It's independent of NVENC-RTMP Output , so you can not set the bitrate . The only thing will change the video quality is output resolution  which you can find in the Video section of setting dialog.


----------



## catxfish (Jul 25, 2017)

RytoEX said:


> @catxfish
> Could you provide a link to the source code?  Thanks!


Of course. You can get it from github https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam


----------



## obs newbie (Jul 25, 2017)

catxfish said:


> The VirtualCam sends uncompressed video to other software . It's independent of NVENC-RTMP Output , so you can not set the bitrate . The only thing will change the video quality is output resolution  which you can find in the Video section of setting dialog.



Thanks Catxfish!

When I change the output resolution (in the video section), the processor does the work of scaling the video before sending to the other software?

The audio is also uncompressed when sent to Adobe Connect, right?


----------



## catxfish (Jul 25, 2017)

obs newbie said:


> Thanks Catxfish!
> 
> When I change the output resolution (in the video section), the processor does the work of scaling the video before sending to the other software?
> 
> The audio is also uncompressed when sent to Adobe Connect, right?



Both of your guess are right :)


----------



## RibShark (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for this plugin! Now I won't have to use Dxtory to output my gameplay to DirectShow!

One question: is there a way of having no frame delay? Dxtory allows me to output gameplay to DirectShow with 0 or 1 frame of delay, where as with this plugin the minimum frame delay appears to be 3.


----------



## obs newbie (Jul 25, 2017)

catxfish said:


> Both of your guess are right :)


Thank you very much catxfish!

There is one more thing I noticed.  VirtualCam was working perfectly until I installed Adobe Connect Add-In. I installed Add-in because it's needed to "share my desktop." After installing Adobe Connect Add-in, the video pod became black.  But when I uninstalled the Add-in, the video from VirtualCam returned.


----------



## catxfish (Jul 26, 2017)

RibShark said:


> Thanks for this plugin! Now I won't have to use Dxtory to output my gameplay to DirectShow!
> 
> One question: is there a way of having no frame delay? Dxtory allows me to output gameplay to DirectShow with 0 or 1 frame of delay, where as with this plugin the minimum frame delay appears to be 3.



Unfortunately you can't do that in this version (1.0.0).
I have to admit maybe the 3 frame delay restriction is too conservative , I am planning to reduce the restriction to 1 frame after some modification
But you have to understand there is always a delay in transmission ,0 frame delay is quite hard.


----------



## catxfish (Jul 26, 2017)

obs newbie said:


> Thank you very much catxfish!
> 
> There is one more thing I noticed.  VirtualCam was working perfectly until I installed Adobe Connect Add-In. I installed Add-in because it's needed to "share my desktop." After installing Adobe Connect Add-in, the video pod became black.  But when I uninstalled the Add-in, the video from VirtualCam returned.



I am unfamiliar with Adobe Connect , can you give more detail information?


----------



## hexer (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a suggestion:
It should be possible to select not only the whole screen, but also a part of the screen. Which means it shoud be possible to choose and save the settings for the size and position of this window(part of screen).
At the moment the 3rd party software has another resolution and fps then in the settings of the Video properties.

$ I would also donate those changes! :-)  $$$


----------



## obs newbie (Jul 26, 2017)

catxfish said:


> I am unfamiliar with Adobe Connect , can you give more detail information?


Hi Catxfish.  Sorry, I'm not a technical person so I can only explain up to the level I understand. Adobe Connect is a webinar/video conference software which is similar to Goto Meeting and Webex. Adobe Connect is based on flash (when I right click, I can see flash settings). Adobe Connect uses your laptop's built-in webcam to broadcast to other users your video.

Some of the capabilities of Adobe Connect are only possible when you install "Adobe Connect Add-in" (see here).  It's a specialized version of flash player. You can use Adobe Connect without Adobe Connect Add-in but functions will be limited.

With your VirtualCam software, Adobe Connect can successfully use OBS as webcam source.  However, once I install the Add-In, my video from OBS suddenly turns to black. Now, when I choose my laptop's camera as webcam source, I can see my video without any problem.

Thank you very much, Catxfish :) God bless!


----------



## catxfish (Jul 27, 2017)

hexer said:


> I have a suggestion:
> It should be possible to select not only the whole screen, but also a part of the screen. Which means it shoud be possible to choose and save the settings for the size and position of this window(part of screen).
> At the moment the 3rd party software has another resolution and fps then in the settings of the Video properties.
> 
> $ I would also donate those changes! :-)  $$$



I want to explain the camera resolution first. The virtual camera include rescale function for the compatibility . 
In the version 1.0.0  , if you run obs and active virtual output before you open the 3rd party software, the default resolution will same as OBS,
but if you open the 3rd party software first , the default resolution will be 1920x1080. They won't always synchronize
I know it is a little inconvenient , but there are some technical restriction when using directshow.

And I think what you talk about the size and position of the window might be a crop function right?
It's a good suggestion, I will consider that . Thanks for your sharing


----------



## catxfish (Jul 27, 2017)

obs newbie said:


> Hi Catxfish.  Sorry, I'm not a technical person so I can only explain up to the level I understand. Adobe Connect is a webinar/video conference software which is similar to Goto Meeting and Webex. Adobe Connect is based on flash (when I right click, I can see flash settings). Adobe Connect uses your laptop's built-in webcam to broadcast to other users your video.
> 
> Some of the capabilities of Adobe Connect are only possible when you install "Adobe Connect Add-in" (see here).  It's a specialized version of flash player. You can use Adobe Connect without Adobe Connect Add-in but functions will be limited.
> 
> ...


I have tried Adobe Connect and got same situation at my windows 7 PC , but my windows10 laptop works fine.
I don't know what is the problem in this moment, but  I will try to figure it out later.
Thanks for your information.


----------



## obs newbie (Jul 28, 2017)

catxfish said:


> I have tried Adobe Connect and got same situation at my windows 7 PC , but my windows10 laptop works fine.
> I don't know what is the problem in this moment, but  I will try to figure it out later.
> Thanks for your information.


Additional info: I'm using Windows 10 Home


----------



## E.K.G (Jul 28, 2017)

Great plugin and thanks for the source code!

Is there any instruction for compiling the code? Get stuck in VS 2015 with some link errors:
Error    LNK2001    unresolved external symbol __imp___vsnprintf    obs-virtualsource    E:\project\c\obs-virtual-cam\build\src\virtual-source\strmbasd.lib(dllsetup.obj)    1   
Error    LNK2019    unresolved external symbol _obs_frontend_push_ui_translation referenced in function _obs_module_load    obs-virtualoutput    E:\project\c\obs-virtual-cam\build\src\virtual-output\virtual_output.obj    1


----------



## catxfish (Jul 28, 2017)

E.K.G said:


> Great plugin and thanks for the source code!
> 
> Is there any instruction for compiling the code? Get stuck in VS 2015 with some link errors:
> Error    LNK2001    unresolved external symbol __imp___vsnprintf    obs-virtualsource    E:\project\c\obs-virtual-cam\build\src\virtual-source\strmbasd.lib(dllsetup.obj)    1
> Error    LNK2019    unresolved external symbol _obs_frontend_push_ui_translation referenced in function _obs_module_load    obs-virtualoutput    E:\project\c\obs-virtual-cam\build\src\virtual-output\virtual_output.obj    1



I use VS2013 to build this plugin , it seems there are many compatibility issues when you use VS2015 (you can google "legacy_stdio_definitions.lib").
If you really want to run in VS2015 , maybe you should build strmbase lib by VS2015 first , you can find it in windows 7 SDK example (multimedia/directshow/baseclasses/)

Also the error message shows the project do not link to obs.lib or obs-frontend-api.lib , you should check your linker input.


----------



## catxfish (Jul 29, 2017)

obs newbie said:


> Additional info: I'm using Windows 10 Home


I do some fix in version 1.0.1 , I think it will work now.


----------



## obs newbie (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks!  I'll check.  God bless!


----------



## DDA_sound (Aug 6, 2017)

this is great.. exactly what i'm looking for. But i'm on mac.. any chance to bring the plugin to mac users?


----------



## manuel.vita96 (Aug 6, 2017)

This extension is great! It's possible to set autostart with obs studio?


----------



## catxfish (Aug 7, 2017)

DDA_sound said:


> this is great.. exactly what i'm looking for. But i'm on mac.. any chance to bring the plugin to mac users?


It will be totally different approach to simulate a device on mac or Linux , and I don't know much about that :(


----------



## catxfish (Aug 7, 2017)

manuel.vita96 said:


> This extension is great! It's possible to set autostart with obs studio?


I will add an autostart option in next version .


----------



## saturnin55 (Aug 12, 2017)

Awesome work catxfish! I was looking at ways to do exactly that in the last few days and was considering writing a such a plugin because last time i checked the plugin registry it didn't existed. Thank you so much, it's awesome and I think it will be very useful. Do you have any features in the pipeline ?


----------



## catxfish (Aug 12, 2017)

saturnin55 said:


> Awesome work catxfish! I was looking at ways to do exactly that in the last few days and was considering writing a such a plugin because last time i checked the plugin registry it didn't existed. Thank you so much, it's awesome and I think it will be very useful. Do you have any features in the pipeline ?


Thanks, I am trying to implement a crop function now.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 18, 2017)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam1.1.0



> - Add autostart option
> - Add crop feature



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## deetari (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for this, it works great!

Do you think it's possible to allow the virtual camera to send the output from a projector? It would be nice to be able to record one scene while showing a different one, for the purpose of instant replays and whatnot.

Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I figured I'd ask. :P


----------



## catxfish (Aug 25, 2017)

deetari said:


> Thanks for this, it works great!
> 
> Do you think it's possible to allow the virtual camera to send the output from a projector? It would be nice to be able to record one scene while showing a different one, for the purpose of instant replays and whatnot.
> 
> Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I figured I'd ask. :P



I think output plugin can't access not showing scene.
It might be possible if developing a new filter plugin to get bitmap from other source.
Maybe dxtory would be a fast solution ?


----------



## deetari (Aug 25, 2017)

catxfish said:


> I think output plugin can't access not showing scene.
> It might be possible if developing a new filter plugin to get bitmap from other source.
> Maybe dxtory would be a fast solution ?



Ah, I'll try that out. Thanks! :)


----------



## Ryuno (Aug 28, 2017)

*Crashing every time renders software unusable*

Whenever I chose virtual webcam and click on close, OBS crashes. I was so happy having discovered this plugin that I am now equally disappointed.

Any ideas what could be the reason? 

And one more question. I read something about a preview, but I cannot find anything in the software. 
I would like to generate a life output image on the desktop which I could use for streaming over the internet. The site where I want to stream my desktop to, is www.nightskiesnetwork.ca

You think this might be possible using the VirtualCam?

I am on Windows 10, but also have a Mac.


----------



## catxfish (Aug 28, 2017)

Whenever I chose virtual webcam and click on close, OBS crashes. I was so happy having discovered this plugin that I am now equally disappointed.

Any ideas what could be the reason?

*Try run OBS as administrator .
If it's still not work , please provide obs crash report to check where the problem is.*


And one more question. I read something about a preview, but I cannot find anything in the software.
I would like to generate a life output image on the desktop which I could use for streaming over the internet. The site where I want to stream my desktop to, is www.nightskiesnetwork.ca

You think this might be possible using the VirtualCam?

I am on Windows 10, but also have a Mac.

*Sorry, I can't find which software you used , is that capable for a normal webcam?*


----------



## Ryuno (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello Catxfish. Thank you for your reply and concern. Running the software as Administrator did not solve the problem. I therefore produced the crash report, which you can find in the attachment.
Thank you again. 
I tried to upload the file in Zip-format, but either I am doing something wrong, or the uploader does not work. I trief many times and did not succeed. Therefore, I uploaded the file to my cloud. You can download it from there clicking on the following link: 

*OBS crash report 30.Aug.2027 - Ryuno*


----------



## Ryuno (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh, I can see, I succeeded. I was just expecting some kind of confirmation after uploading the file. When nothing came, I was a little confused. Sorry..


----------



## Ryuno (Aug 30, 2017)

Your second comment I don;t quite understand: What doe you want to know? Which software?

*Sorry, I can't find which software you used , is that capable for a normal webcam?*


----------



## catxfish (Aug 30, 2017)

Ryuno said:


> Your second comment I don;t quite understand: What doe you want to know? Which software?
> 
> *Sorry, I can't find which software you used , is that capable for a normal webcam?*



It just I don't know how to broadcast to that night sky website , I assume maybe you use some special 3rd party software.

Back to the crash issue, Can you give me some clue about that?

What is your resolution and format setting (In Setting > Video)? Sorry I can't get this information from crash report so I have to ask.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 31, 2017)

catxfish said:


> What is your resolution and format setting (In Setting > Video)? Sorry I can't get this information from crash report so I have to ask.


That information would be present in a regular log file, which OBS should still generate at "%AppData%\obs-studio\logs".


----------



## Ryuno (Sep 1, 2017)

*How can the virtual webcam be made visible to other applications?*

I found a solution for the crashing issue. The OBS-resolution had been automatically set to 4K because I have a 4K-monitor. Setting it to 1920x1080 stopped the crashing. Thank you for the idea to check the resolution. It seems the virtual webcam cannot handle 4K.

Now I would like to use the virtual webcam as a camera in other applications such as Skype. 

I am getting three scenarios:
1. Skype is not even recognizing the OBS virtual webcam as a webcam. It just says that no camera can be found.
2. The website I want to stream the OBS virtual webcam to (nightskiesnetwork.ca), recognizes the OBS virtual webcam as a source but does not show an image. The website does not need any special software for streaming, just a source in the shape of a webcam or a screen capture software such as Webcammax, Manycam or Splitcam.  It is flash-based. Another website, which I also want to stream to and which is not flash based (nightskiesnetwork.com), does not recognize the OBS camera as a webcam, just like Skype.
3. Webcammax, Manycam and Splitcam all both recognize the OBS virtual webcam and show an image.

Any idea how to make e.g. Skype or the two streaming websites mentioned above see the OBS camera and its image?


----------



## catxfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Ryuno said:


> *How can the virtual webcam be made visible to other applications?*
> 
> I found a solution for the crashing issue. The OBS-resolution had been automatically set to 4K because I have a 4K-monitor. Setting it to 1920x1080 stopped the crashing. Thank you for the idea to check the resolution. It seems the virtual webcam cannot handle 4K.
> 
> ...



OK, I will fix 4k issue next version.
Do you use zip file to install this plugin? If so, you have to use command window to register both 32bit & 64bit webcam source

**regsvr32 C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll
**regsvr32 C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll

Some software use 32bit-version and some use 64bit version
You can check register success or not by using OBS itself. Try to add a video source.
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs.exe use 32bit camera
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs.exe use 64bit camera


----------



## Ryuno (Sep 1, 2017)

To install the virtual webcam I had used the installer. But I looked at the addresses C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll and C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll. The dll-files were not there. I pasted them there by hand, then ran the two registry commands, but received an error message:_ "The module C:/Program failed to load. Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent .DLL files. The specified module could not be found."_
Skype can still not see the virtual webcam.


----------



## catxfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Ryuno said:


> To install the virtual webcam I had used the installer. But I looked at the addresses C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll and C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll. The dll-files were not there. I pasted them there by hand, then ran the two registry commands, but received an error message:_ "The module C:/Program failed to load. Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent .DLL files. The specified module could not be found."_
> Skype can still not see the virtual webcam.



My bad! need to use double quotes in path.
It should be
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"

You should also aware these two things.
1. You need to run cmd as administrator ( Search cmd program and right click to choose run as administrator).
2. These two virtualsource.dll have same name but they are diffreent.


But I am still confuse why installer can't work normally.
Is this possible any Antivirus or other softwares block them?


----------



## Danaz (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow this works great. I can't thank you enough for this. I don't like fish much but,big hug to you,[[[[[catxfish]]]]]


----------



## Kreuzer (Sep 24, 2017)

catxfish said:


> My bad! need to use double quotes in path.
> It should be
> regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
> regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
> ...



I'm having a similar issue, but I tried to "open" the DLL with the regsvr32 and got this error message instead. (Picture included)


----------



## catxfish (Sep 24, 2017)

Kreuzer said:


> I'm having a similar issue, but I tried to "open" the DLL with the regsvr32 and got this error message instead. (Picture included)


It usually happen if you don't register dll as administrator.


----------



## tt2468 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey catxfish,

Thanks a ton for making this plugin. For over a year now I have been searching for some kind of plugin to allow outputting to more standards. It's nice to see that finally someone has stepped up to the task. I have a question and a suggestion: 

Question: Does this plugin support audio? (Sorry if it's obvious. I couldn't find anything)

Suggestion: Please add the ability to output to blackmagic monitor cards. I have one and it would truly be amazing to be able to output the program audio/video directly to the monitor card. It is my understanding that the mini monitor/decklink monitor cards use directshow to send video.

Thanks for all the work!


----------



## Wätzold Plaum (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi, I tried to install the plugin on Windows 10 64 bit. Neither the installer nor the manual installation worked. I tried it as administrator. But the registration of the dlls failed in any cases. regsvr32 told me that it couldn`t find the dll or it was damaged. But the path was correct and i used "..." for the path. The installer (run also as administrator) told me "Unable to register the DLL/OCX" RegSvr32 failed with exit code 0x3"

What could be the reason?


----------



## Wätzold Plaum (Oct 2, 2017)

I made it. The installer doesnt work, but the zip file has to be extracted in to the very same folders as in the obs folder. There are four DLLs overall. Will there be a driver for Mac as well?


----------



## OBSnewby (Oct 2, 2017)

First of all, really thanks for your virtual cam, it works great!
Im having trouble routing my desktop audio source to skype. I need to play a song on windows media player and send it to skype... obs audio desktop is getting it, for recordings or streamings...but skype it is not... how to make skype listen it too? Is there a VIRTUAL AUDIO for skype?
im on windows 7 and obs latest version
thanks!!!


----------



## catxfish (Oct 2, 2017)

tt2468 said:


> Hey catxfish,
> 
> Thanks a ton for making this plugin. For over a year now I have been searching for some kind of plugin to allow outputting to more standards. It's nice to see that finally someone has stepped up to the task. I have a question and a suggestion:
> 
> ...



It does support directshow audio, but unfortunately most software treat directshow video as a webcam but not treat directshow audio as a microphone.
In order to achieve the goal to simulate a virtual microphone needs to write a real driver not only a directshow interface.
It's undergoing but it still a prototype , needs more time to accomplish .

For the blackmagic issue , they do use directshow render to send video.
But directshow render is not same as directshow source which is implement by this project , so this feature is not compatible with this project.


----------



## catxfish (Oct 2, 2017)

Wätzold Plaum said:


> I made it. The installer doesnt work, but the zip file has to be extracted in to the very same folders as in the obs folder. There are four DLLs overall. Will there be a driver for Mac as well?


Since it's a side project , I don't have appropriate device and enough time to accomplish cross-platform version.
I hope someone can help to do that because I have been asked several times.


----------



## catxfish (Oct 2, 2017)

OBSnewby said:


> First of all, really thanks for your virtual cam, it works great!
> Im having trouble routing my desktop audio source to skype. I need to play a song on windows media player and send it to skype... obs audio desktop is getting it, for recordings or streamings...but skype it is not... how to make skype listen it too? Is there a VIRTUAL AUDIO for skype?
> im on windows 7 and obs latest version
> thanks!!!


I am sorry , This project do not provide virtual microphone for now.
You can not see virtual audio in skype is absolutely normal because directshow audio can not be recognized as microphone.


----------



## tt2468 (Oct 2, 2017)

"But directshow render is not same as directshow source which is implement by this project , so this feature is not compatible with this project."

Theoretically couldn't I use GrphEdit to do it myself?


----------



## catxfish (Oct 3, 2017)

tt2468 said:


> "But directshow render is not same as directshow source which is implement by this project , so this feature is not compatible with this project."
> 
> Theoretically couldn't I use GrphEdit to do it myself?



Theoretically you can .But I am not sure if it can connect . As far as I know, blackmagic card need to set specific format due to the SDI reason .
I don't have any balckmagic capture device , so  I can't tell what  the format is.


----------



## tt2468 (Oct 4, 2017)

catxfish said:


> Theoretically you can .But I am not sure if it can connect . As far as I know, blackmagic card need to set specific format due to the SDI reason .
> I don't have any balckmagic capture device , so  I can't tell what  the format is.



https://youtu.be/6MBEBNpINgk
Holy shit it actually works. It's a super proof of concept, but the fact that I was able to get real video out of it is amazing. Still trying to get audio working though...

EDIT: Nevermind, got it working by simply routing the obs-audio capture source to an audio renderer (output device) This stuff is fun man!


----------



## catxfish (Oct 5, 2017)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam1.1.1



> - fix crash problem when using 4k resolution
> - fix format compatibility issue which cause Genymotion can't use virtual-cam
> - add reset option in crop region



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OBSnewby (Oct 6, 2017)

catxfish said:


> I am sorry , This project do not provide virtual microphone for now.
> You can not see virtual audio in skype is absolutely normal because directshow audio can not be recognized as microphone.


Oh, thanks. Do you know if there is a workaround to send desktop audo to skype (ie. another plugin, etc)?
thanks!


----------



## NekoMina (Oct 7, 2017)

OBSnewby said:


> Oh, thanks. Do you know if there is a workaround to send desktop audo to skype (ie. another plugin, etc)?
> thanks!


You can always go to your audio devices in Windows, and enable the "Stereo Mix" option under the Recording tab.  By default, it is hidden.  This will be an output device which captures all sound going through the PC.  You can set it as Skype's mic.


----------



## Kim Roach (Oct 11, 2017)

Ok... So I think I'm REALLY close :)

I got the OBS Camera working. And I'm able to use it inside Demio. Which is the webinar software I'm using. It's basically a competitor to GoToWebinar. But it runs in Google Chrome. So I choose my microphone and then I select the OBS Camera for the webcam. 

The thing I'm struggling with though is that the lips are just a "little" bit out of sync with the audio. It's close though. Just wanting to get it as perfect as possible. So I've been playing with different settings. 

What does the setting for "delay frames" or "buffered frames" do?

Also any other suggestions would be super helpful. 

Thanks so much for creating this. 

It ROCKS!


----------



## catxfish (Oct 11, 2017)

Kim Roach said:


> Ok... So I think I'm REALLY close :)
> 
> I got the OBS Camera working. And I'm able to use it inside Demio. Which is the webinar software I'm using. It's basically a competitor to GoToWebinar. But it runs in Google Chrome. So I choose my microphone and then I select the OBS Camera for the webcam.
> 
> ...



More buffered frames setting will get more delay (compare with OBS) to prevent frames drop during a high cpu-usage situation.

you should set to 0 if you use a real microphone.

I used to call this setting "delay frames" . But it still have about 20-30ms delay even you set this option to 0, so I change the description to "buffered frames".


----------



## OBSnewby (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi!
Obs started to crash when open, and Fenrir from OBS forum said that it has something to do with virtual cam plug in. This is the crash log, maybe you could take a look?
Really thanks!
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2ffe6e6d236c4f06159af78817f2464f


----------



## catxfish (Oct 24, 2017)

OBSnewby said:


> Hi!
> Obs started to crash when open, and Fenrir from OBS forum said that it has something to do with virtual cam plug in. This is the crash log, maybe you could take a look?
> Really thanks!
> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2ffe6e6d236c4f06159af78817f2464f


It seems you want to use OBS to open a virtual camera.
Why you want to loop the virtual-cam back to OBS ?


----------



## catxfish (Oct 24, 2017)

catxfish said:


> It seems you want to use OBS to open a virtual camera.
> Why you want to loop the virtual-cam back to OBS ?


I do a quickly check and guess it possibly happen when OBS open the OBS-camera itself.
Does that always crash when you open OBS ?


----------



## Viro-vrn (Oct 24, 2017)

Since yesterday, the virtual camera does not work in the browser when using a flash player (Mozilla Firefox 56.0.1, Adobe Flash Player 27,0,0,170) does not issue errors, just a gray eraser instead of a camera.
I tried about 5 different PCs (Win 7, 10), with different browsers and versions of Flash Player, that is interesting the virtual camera does not work and in Xsplit, vMix. (Output only the starting image)
Until yesterday everything worked fine, no one has ever come across this, I already have no options what's the matter?
My English is very bad, sorry)


----------



## catxfish (Oct 24, 2017)

Viro-vrn said:


> Since yesterday, the virtual camera does not work in the browser when using a flash player (Mozilla Firefox 56.0.1, Adobe Flash Player 27,0,0,170) does not issue errors, just a gray eraser instead of a camera.
> I tried about 5 different PCs (Win 7, 10), with different browsers and versions of Flash Player, that is interesting the virtual camera does not work and in Xsplit, vMix. (Output only the starting image)
> Until yesterday everything worked fine, no one has ever come across this, I already have no options what's the matter?
> My English is very bad, sorry)



Thanks for your report , I got same situation and found new flash player restrict some access right .
I will release an update soon.


----------



## catxfish (Oct 24, 2017)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam 1.1.2



> - fix crash issue when open camera and OBS in the same time (usually happen when loop back camera to OBS)
> - fix new version adobe flash player can't open camera issue.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## enigmaxtreme (Oct 26, 2017)

This has been just the feature I'm looking for, this allows me to show the stream directly to my friends on Discord while streaming on OBS, but I have a few inquires, Firstly, could it be possible to stream a specific layer, like the game capture device and secondly, it seems Discord likes to mirror the webcam image, how can I fix that?


----------



## catxfish (Oct 26, 2017)

enigmaxtreme said:


> This has been just the feature I'm looking for, this allows me to show the stream directly to my friends on Discord while streaming on OBS, but I have a few inquires, Firstly, could it be possible to stream a specific layer, like the game capture device and secondly, it seems Discord likes to mirror the webcam image, how can I fix that?


It can output partial region of Main scene using crop setting but not an independent layer .
And the horizontal flip feature might be implement in next release.


----------



## OBSnewby (Oct 26, 2017)

catxfish said:


> I do a quickly check and guess it possibly happen when OBS open the OBS-camera itself.
> Does that always crash when you open OBS ?



Hi, nope. Sometimes works fine, but once it crash one time it keep crashing and i have to restart my pc.
I dont know what you mean with loop the virtual camera back to obs? Im doing that? How?
Does your last update fixes this crash? thanks!


----------



## catxfish (Oct 28, 2017)

OBSnewby said:


> Hi, nope. Sometimes works fine, but once it crash one time it keep crashing and i have to restart my pc.
> I dont know what you mean with loop the virtual camera back to obs? Im doing that? How?
> Does your last update fixes this crash? thanks!


I mean that you use a virtual-camera as a input source in OBS which makes it like a loop circuit .
but anyway , the crash report is helpful so the bug cause crash should been fixed in latest update.


----------



## SkiperTheBoss (Nov 9, 2017)

catxfish does the plugin work with the Camera app on window 10 for you?
My Skype/Discord and Chrome accept the virtual camera but the Camera app and the game "Humans fall flat" doesn't.


----------



## catxfish (Nov 10, 2017)

SkiperTheBoss said:


> catxfish does the plugin work with the Camera app on window 10 for you?
> My Skype/Discord and Chrome accept the virtual camera but the Camera app and the game "Humans fall flat" doesn't.


I can't assure all the 3rd party software is compatible with virtual camera , but I will try to make it better as much as possible .
And What exactly is the camera app on windows 10?


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 10, 2017)

@catxfish

I think they literally mean the Windows Camera app from the Microsoft Store.  The app is called "Camera".  It should be installed on Windows 10 by default.


----------



## SkiperTheBoss (Nov 10, 2017)

RytoEX said:


> @catxfish
> 
> I think they literally mean the Windows Camera app from the Microsoft Store.  It's the app is called "Camera".  It should be installed on Windows 10 by default.


Yeah right.


----------



## catxfish (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks, Right now my guess is directshow camera can not use in windows10 APP just like Skype UWP, I'll try to figure out if there is a solution.


----------



## wilddragon (Dec 12, 2017)

hi, catxfish,  I compiled your code to x64 version using Virtual Studio 2017,  but It can not work when I copied both obs-virtualsource.dll and obs-virtualoutput.dll to the directory. 
the error in logs is:
19:01:33.198: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-virtualoutput.dll': The specified module could not be found.
19:01:33.198:  (126)
19:01:33.198: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-virtualoutput.dll' not found
can you give some suggestion about the error reason?

I'm trying to add captions to the live using ASR,  and trying to get audio stream by this plugin :).


----------



## catxfish (Dec 12, 2017)

wilddragon said:


> hi, catxfish,  I compiled your code to x64 version using Virtual Studio 2017,  but It can not work when I copied both obs-virtualsource.dll and obs-virtualoutput.dll to the directory.


This error usually happens due to dependency issue.
You can use a software called "Dependency Walker" to check what dependency dll obs-virtuallouput.dll needs .And check if they are all in obs bin directory.
I remember I got same error once because of misusing debug version QT5 library on release build.
I am not sure if is a right answer to you problem , but you should check the dependency first .


----------



## wilddragon (Dec 13, 2017)

catxfish said:


> This error usually happens due to dependency issue.
> You can use a software called "Dependency Walker" to check what dependency dll obs-virtuallouput.dll needs .And check if they are all in obs bin directory.
> I remember I got same error once because of misusing debug version QT5 library on release build.
> I am not sure if is a right answer to you problem , but you should check the dependency first .


thank you.  perfect suggestion.   yes,  I made same error as you.  put the release version to obs-studio's debug directory.


----------



## Paolo Rubio (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi All, I can really use this in my current project. 

TLDR:Have you guys tested it with Webex? Or more specifically Webex Event Center?


The story is we have an Telepresence SX80 which we want to use as a webcam for Webex Event Center. As far as I have researched the way to do this is to use an HDMI capture card to our laptop and use OBS virtualcam as a webcam for Webex Event Center. Can any of you guys confirm if virtualcam works with webex? we need to confirm first before buying an hdmi capture card. Thanks


----------



## catxfish (Dec 25, 2017)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam 1.2.0



> - Add horizontal flip option ( For some app flip image like google hangouts)
> - Add keep aspect ratio option ( Maintain aspect ratio by filling black bars when the output region is not same aspect ratio as camera)
> - Fix unity-base app can not open virtual camera issue (source : Reddit Post)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## IProto (Dec 27, 2017)

I am not very technical with video so apologies if I don't explain this well. I installed this plugin and tested with a website (appear.in) using both 16:9 and 4:3. When I tested on their widescreen option it looked fine, I believe this matches my camera's default output. When I tested at 4:3 it had a solid black bar down the right side of the video which I could not effect by any of the plugin options. Is this expected? Is there any way to make the video fill the entire 4:3 output? Thanks!


----------



## catxfish (Dec 27, 2017)

IProto said:


> I am not very technical with video so apologies if I don't explain this well. I installed this plugin and tested with a website (appear.in) using both 16:9 and 4:3. When I tested on their widescreen option it looked fine, I believe this matches my camera's default output. When I tested at 4:3 it had a solid black bar down the right side of the video which I could not effect by any of the plugin options. Is this expected? Is there any way to make the video fill the entire 4:3 output? Thanks!


Can you give me some information about how you set camera to 4:3 ? Is there an option on appear.in ?


----------



## IProto (Dec 27, 2017)

catxfish said:


> Can you give me some information about how you set camera to 4:3 ? Is there an option on appear.in ?


The default view in appear.in seems to be 4:3. You can append '?widescreen' to your room's URI to have it display in 16:9. It's kinda strange too because randomly it'll work fine, but very infrequently. I've had it work normally maybe 1-2% of the time. I'll include a screenshot on appear.in of what I'm seeing (sorry for their size). My scene contains just a 4:3 green box centered in the stage. The video resolution is set to 1280x720. I will also mention I'm on windows 10 using bootcamp on a macbook pro.

In widescreen it looks like this:






In the normal mode it looks like this:


----------



## catxfish (Dec 27, 2017)

IProto said:


> The default view in appear.in seems to be 4:3. You can append '?widescreen' to your room's URI to have it display in 16:9. It's kinda strange too because randomly it'll work fine, but very infrequently. I've had it work normally maybe 1-2% of the time. I'll include a screenshot on appear.in of what I'm seeing (sorry for their size). My scene contains just a 4:3 green box centered in the stage. The video resolution is set to 1280x720. I will also mention I'm on windows 10 using bootcamp on a macbook pro.



OK, I get same situation on my windows 10 laptop. But it works fine on my windows 7 PC,
There might be something wrong on camera format . I am going to figure it out .


----------



## catxfish (Dec 27, 2017)

IProto said:


> The default view in appear.in seems to be 4:3. You can append '?widescreen' to your room's URI to have it display in 16:9. It's kinda strange too because randomly it'll work fine, but very infrequently. I've had it work normally maybe 1-2% of the time. I'll include a screenshot on appear.in of what I'm seeing (sorry for their size). My scene contains just a 4:3 green box centered in the stage. The video resolution is set to 1280x720. I will also mention I'm on windows 10 using bootcamp on a macbook pro.


I use 2 device to do communication test . Turns out the error is only occur on preview, the receive side gets the right result . 

 WIN7 Device




WIN 10 Device





But i found if you set OBS canvas size to 800x600 , the preview window suddenly act correct.  (But you have to reopen browser, and 1280x960 doesn't work).
I have no idea why this work  , but maybe you can use 800x600 canvas size to avoid this error .


----------



## IProto (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome, I didn't actually try looking at what the other side would see. Everything is working the same as you described above for me as well. Thanks!


----------



## PokemonGranada (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you very much for this great plugin.

I was wondering if it would be possible to capture, in STUDIO MODE, both OBS windows separately (I mean the right and left OBS side when it is set in Studio Mode). If it is possible that would be extremely useful for set a Multiview Scene.

Again thank you very much for your work.


----------



## catxfish (Jan 1, 2018)

PokemonGranada said:


> Thank you very much for this great plugin.
> 
> I was wondering if it would be possible to capture, in STUDIO MODE, both OBS windows separately (I mean the right and left OBS side when it is set in Studio Mode). If it is possible that would be extremely useful for set a Multiview Scene.
> 
> Again thank you very much for your work.



This plugin is an output plugin , which means it receive only output image from OBS kernel . 
So basically it's impossible to fetch preview scenes.


----------



## matias_pl (Jan 2, 2018)

catxfish said:


> This plugin is an output plugin , which means it receive only output image from OBS kernel .
> So basically it's impossible to fetch preview scenes.


It would be great if it ran in OBS-NDI manner, ie. also as a filter. Then it could be used the way @PokemonGranada wants.


----------



## catxfish (Jan 3, 2018)

matias_pl said:


> It would be grat if it ran in OBS-NDI manner, ie. also as a filter. Then it could be used the way @PokemonGranada wants.


Yes, making a new filter plugin should achieve this goal .
The difficult part is on how to dynamically simulate multiple devices on receive side , it might become a very complex operation for user compared with a simple installer .
That's why a filter never be a plan of this project .
But i'd like to know how many people have interest on this?


----------



## matias_pl (Jan 3, 2018)

It's not that hard when you think of it. For starters You can have a static pool of a couple (say 4+1) virtual devices waiting for data to arrive just as your current single directshow "device" filter does. Registered and ready for work. And in OBS you let the user decide what goes where (and make sure theres at best one-to-one relation between the obs filter and a virtual device) apart from the regular output going to the OBS output "device".


----------



## matias_pl (Jan 3, 2018)

My directshow filter writing skills have become rusty since I did my masters degree on one, but if I recall correctly you can have runtime self-registering filters if need them too. I think a static pool is a safer and better way to go.


----------



## catxfish (Jan 3, 2018)

matias_pl said:


> It's not that hard when you think of it. For starters You can have a static pool of a couple (say 4+1) virtual devices waiting for data to arrive just as your current single directshow "device" filter does. Registered and ready for work. And in OBS you let the user decide what goes where (and make sure theres at best one-to-one relation between the obs filter and a virtual device) apart from the regular output going to the OBS output "device".


A fixed number of filter would be simplest , I just don't like too many devices  showing for selection.
But I'll consider it.
Thanks.

And if who watching this thread is also looking for independent scene dshow output , you can give some responses or simply a like  to let me know your opinion.


----------



## OBS Supporter (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Catxfish! Skype doesn't recognize OBS-Camera
What I did: 

installed OBS-VirtualCam 1.2.0 by installer
ran OBS as admin + started virtual cam
opened skype (no option to select OBS-camera but note "webcam used by other program etc)


----------



## catxfish (Jan 7, 2018)

OBS Supporter said:


> Hi Catxfish! Skype doesn't recognize OBS-Camera
> What I did:
> 
> installed OBS-VirtualCam 1.2.0 by installer
> ...


If you can see obs-virtualcam in other application , your problem might be you use Skype UWP.
Skype UWP (which is default built in Windows 10) does not accept pure directshow interface.
You have to download Skype desktop from their website.


----------



## OBS Supporter (Jan 7, 2018)

Dear catxfish! Well done, you were right. Installing the classic Skype solved it
If others face the same problem they can download Skype as described here: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...p/9287dd14-94f0-4f20-9f27-855bd3054c52?auth=1

If you wish to get the classic Skype for Windows 10 kindly go to this link: https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
Click on the blue Get Skype for Windows > *Select Get classic Skype* (at the _bottom part_ of the *dropdown*).

Be aware that win10 puts skype now into autostart list. Deactivate autoastart via taskmanager.


----------



## OBS Supporter (Jan 7, 2018)

OBS Supporter said:


> Dear catxfish! Well done, you were right. Installing the classic Skype solved it
> If others face the same problem they can download Skype as described here: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...p/9287dd14-94f0-4f20-9f27-855bd3054c52?auth=1
> 
> If you wish to get the classic Skype for Windows 10 kindly go to this link: https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
> ...





catxfish said:


> If you can see obs-virtualcam in other application , your problem might be you use Skype UWP.
> Skype UWP (which is default built in Windows 10) does not accept pure directshow interface.
> You have to download Skype desktop from their website.


Hi Catxfish! Basically it worked with skype for desktop (as I wrote ina another reply).
The Skype Option video Settings shows the correct OBS-Camera (see screenshot below), however in a real skype video call I received error message "skype cannot connect to your webcam".
What can I do now?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/11esVWra_fsgRGIUHOGaqxmimNvWBPGIz/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qWc_jLkptMq9L6ydFQHBxUZpTwUy64NT/view?usp=sharing


----------



## catxfish (Jan 7, 2018)

OBS Supporter said:


> Hi Catxfish! Basically it worked with skype for desktop (as I wrote ina another reply).
> The Skype Option video Settings shows the correct OBS-Camera (see screenshot below), however in a real skype video call I received error message "skype cannot connect to your webcam".
> What can I do now?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/11esVWra_fsgRGIUHOGaqxmimNvWBPGIz/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qWc_jLkptMq9L6ydFQHBxUZpTwUy64NT/view?usp=sharing


Oh! It is frustrated . A dummy device path cause this error , and it's used to solve another problem .
You have to delete it manually to let it work.
1.Execute "Regedit" in Windows 
2.Find HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}
3.Delete "DevicePath" key in the right side , which value is obs:virtualcam

Or using version 1.1.2 might work too

I'll give an update in a few days.


----------



## Ilia Telesfor (Jan 8, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Oh! It is frustrated . A dummy device path cause this error , and it's used to solve another problem .
> You have to delete it manually to let it work.
> 1.Execute "Regedit" in Windows
> 2.Find HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}
> ...



delete it, still dont worked, "skype cannot connect to your webcam"


----------



## OBS Supporter (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for prompt reply and the hints - always painful to find suitable patches . Next weekend I will try to delete (or rename) the devicepath you mentioned and check and come back to you. Or maybe already then some update from you available? Keep you posted.


----------



## catxfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Version 1.2.0 add a dummy registry "device path" for solving the issue Unity can't run virtual-camera .
Unfortunately , the dummy registry confused Skype and won't work anymore.
I tried to figure out if there is a solution make this plugin compatible with both application , but got nothing.
So I decided to remove this registry in Version 1.2.1
For those who wants to use this plugin in Skype , try use version 1.2.1
For those who wants to use this plugin in Unity , please manually add dummy device path after installation . Here provides register and unregister batch file


----------



## catxfish (Jan 11, 2018)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam 1.2.1



> Remove dummy registry which cause conflict with skype



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ilia Telesfor (Jan 13, 2018)

catxfish said:


> catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam 1.2.1
> 
> ...



Great job, thank you very much ))) This virtual cam is awesome )))


----------



## ColinF (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello
Very nice plugin !
I want to use twice OBS + twice obs-virtualcam in the same computer !
How to instanciate this plugin ?
Is it possible easily without recompile all source ?
If it possible with recompilation source which code I should change to have other directshow pipeline ?
Thanks
C.


----------



## ColinF (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello
I ask you if you have a solution for linux like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AZRiW3hHrw
my pipeline is NDI -> OBS -> virtualcam -> webrtc getUsermedia
Thanks


----------



## catxfish (Jan 15, 2018)

ColinF said:


> Hello
> Very nice plugin !
> I want to use twice OBS + twice obs-virtualcam in the same computer !
> How to instanciate this plugin ?
> ...


It is designed for one to one architecture in the first place , I'm afraid you can't do this easily without modifying source code.



ColinF said:


> Hello
> I ask you if you have a solution for linux like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AZRiW3hHrw
> my pipeline is NDI -> OBS -> virtualcam -> webrtc getUsermedia
> Thanks



You may consider FFmpeg output with v4l2loopback to accomplish similar trick on Linux


----------



## digiacom (Jan 16, 2018)

Wätzold Plaum said:


> Hi, I tried to install the plugin on Windows 10 64 bit. Neither the installer nor the manual installation worked. I tried it as administrator. But the registration of the dlls failed in any cases. regsvr32 told me that it couldn`t find the dll or it was damaged. But the path was correct and i used "..." for the path. The installer (run also as administrator) told me "Unable to register the DLL/OCX" RegSvr32 failed with exit code 0x3"
> 
> What could be the reason?



I'm having this precise issue. I've run windows diagnostics to repair system files, but none come up as corrupt - I've also made sure my Visual C++ redistributables are all installed, and a few other fixes on other websites. I was running as administrator with all privileges.

Watzold Plaum implies he solved this but not how - any help? Thanks!


----------



## catxfish (Jan 16, 2018)

It's not typical warning while lack of permission.
Maybe file broken or anti-virus interference?


----------



## Mark Bolden (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All - I have a strange one. Everything installed just fine. The DLLs are registered, etc. I can run OBS studio and in the tools menu select Virtualcam. When I run Skype, Hangouts or any other app OBS-Virtualcam is nowhere to be found. It only lists my installed webcam. Any ideas why it's not on the list?


----------



## ceejay3k (Feb 9, 2018)

I hope one of you savvy coders ports this over to Mac. This would be a God send.


----------



## Tormy (Feb 11, 2018)

I installed it and successfully used it
I use it to import OBS into SkyPe so that the other party can watch what's going on through the Program Monitor.

It will ve VERY VERY useful and nice, if it behaves also a Virtual Audio, where, by the mixer, one can assign the source that would like to send to it (source by source) ...

A REASON FOR THAT:
Wich is my typical use ... (one day I will post a video here to show you what I'm doing with this great OBS)
When I use SkyPe for Video Interviews to a Singer/COmposer/Author in a streaming (generally in FB), and I change the scene showing a part of a videoclip he/she made ... I woudl like that he/she can LISTEN to THAT specific audio of THAT Scene's Source ...

In this moment, I do so:
I connect a JBLgo to the Headset Plug fo my audioboard, and I plug it in, when the Video CLip is going. She/He can listen to it in this way, then, once back in the scene where both we are visibile buy the public, I disconnect the JBLgo.

Very "Flinstone way" ... Right?
Well ... If this Virtual Cam could enable my request above, ... "Flinstones" can stay home :)


----------



## Typhoon859 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ok, so I obviously didn't want to start a new thread, and I'm not sure the majority of this thread would be relevant in the present moment to simply getting it working.

I installed that latest version of this plugin, in the OBS software I started it (and checked autorun), and I restarted Skype (desktop version).  I see the option now but all I get is a grey screen.  Selecting it, I get an error when actually trying to turn video on in the chat.  Is there something I'm missing - something else which needs to be done?  In OBS it shows up fine.  Thanks!


----------



## lebaston100 (Feb 13, 2018)

Typhoon859 said:


> Ok, so I obviously didn't want to start a new thread, and I'm not sure the majority of this thread would be relevant in the present moment to simply getting it working.
> 
> I installed that latest version of this plugin, in the OBS software I started it (and checked autorun), and I restarted Skype (desktop version).  I see the option now but all I get is a grey screen.  Selecting it, I get an error when actually trying to turn video on in the chat.  Is there something I'm missing - something else which needs to be done?  In OBS it shows up fine.  Thanks!


In obs, open tools -> VirtualCam and click the start button.


----------



## Typhoon859 (Feb 13, 2018)

lebaston100 said:


> In obs, open tools -> VirtualCam and click the start button.


I already mentioned I did that =P


----------



## catxfish (Feb 13, 2018)

Typhoon859 said:


> Ok, so I obviously didn't want to start a new thread, and I'm not sure the majority of this thread would be relevant in the present moment to simply getting it working.
> 
> I installed that latest version of this plugin, in the OBS software I started it (and checked autorun), and I restarted Skype (desktop version).  I see the option now but all I get is a grey screen.  Selecting it, I get an error when actually trying to turn video on in the chat.  Is there something I'm missing - something else which needs to be done?  In OBS it shows up fine.  Thanks!


Is your OBS version 19.0.0 or later ?


----------



## Typhoon859 (Feb 13, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Is your OBS version 19.0.0 or later ?


Yup, all the latest versions.

I'm assuming by this response, what I did is all that's required and it should've actually worked XD


----------



## catxfish (Feb 13, 2018)

Typhoon859 said:


> Yup, all the latest versions.
> 
> I'm assuming by this response, what I did is all that's required and it should've actually worked XD


The plugin is basically contain 2 parts , the first one is a obs-plugin write to shared memory , and the other one is a camera interface read from shared memory.
So the gray screen means one of them do not access shared memory correctly , try run OBS and Skype as administrator.

If it's still not working , please provide OBS log .


----------



## Any One (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello.

I have installed the software and registered the dll's on a Windows 64 system.

When I launch OBS Studio the plugin appears to run (its window shows and I can click start) but no webcam appears in any software I use.

Any ideas?


----------



## J wash (Feb 20, 2018)

THANKS YOU FOR YOUR  GREAT WORK is there anyway to get windows to read it as a device so i can use with windows store applications?


----------



## catxfish (Feb 21, 2018)

Any One said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have installed the software and registered the dll's on a Windows 64 system.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the lately reply , Is there possibility you only register 64-bit dll ? There's still many application run on 32-bit mode and they need 32-bit dll .
You can check it by OBS itself . If you registered successfully , you would see virtual-cam shows on capture source list .


----------



## catxfish (Feb 21, 2018)

J wash said:


> THANKS YOU FOR YOUR  GREAT WORK is there anyway to get windows to read it as a device so i can use with windows store applications?


Sorry , it seems impossible . The only way might be implement a driver-layer virtual camera . But there's still many problems , especially all driver need paid certificate to install , so I am not going to do this recently.


----------



## FrogDog (Feb 26, 2018)

To the dev:  I found an app called Webcamoid for linux.  It is a webcam toy to for webcams with ability to enable a virtual webcam.  I noticed it dont work for me well, but I think if someone patched it up it will work for using it as a virtual webcam.  I really desire the ability to enable a virtual webcam thru OBS but youre plugin is only windows.  I was wondering if you could impliment a plugin that works like webcamoid which uses ffmpeg, and v4l2loopback.  source of webcamoid:  https://github.com/webcamoid/webcamoid/wiki/Virtual-camera-support 
I figured I would ask since people want to stay in Linux vs windows for everything.


----------



## Jeremy Mancini (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd be willing to pay $50 for this once the audio integration (microphone) is done! Any ideas what the timeframe for that next update is?


----------



## Stiletto (Mar 11, 2018)

I have the latest version of Skype and OBS. Just installed both and LOVE OBS. I also just installed the Virtual Cam Plugin. But OBS is not showing as an option in Skype. I followed the instructions, went to "Tools, Logitech Brio, Start" closed the dialogue box and opened Skype.All I see there is "Logitech Brio." When I run Skype is says "camera in use by another device."

How do I get Skype to recognize the plugin? 

Thanks for any help. I am not very techy. If you reply, please provide instructions fit for a 7 year old!


----------



## Robert Ridgeway (Mar 21, 2018)

Stiletto, 

https://go.skype.com/classic.skype

Go to this page and install the "Classic" version of Skype. Then log out of the Skype that's built in with windows and login in to this one. 

Personally, I am experiencing the same blank camera issue when attempting to integrate this plugin with with a flash based browser applet. It appears this issue came up and was fixed in a prior release, but seems broken again. Possibly a new permissions issue? The virtual camera is available in the drop down list, but gives no output once selected.


----------



## Appophus (Apr 4, 2018)

Can I use this with Discord?


----------



## OBS Supporter (Apr 11, 2018)

OBS-Virtual-Cam:
When I put a text box in OBS Scene it appears mirrored in Google-Hang Out-Session.
Screenshot: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eHYweyNbIX6tREbc-UdvCRBLzRGMsDWg
How can I fix it?


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 11, 2018)

Google Hangouts reverses the video that you see so that when you look at it, it looks like you're looking in a mirror. I don't know if the mirrored view is sent to viewers in Google Hangouts, but there may be an option in Hangouts to not have that behavior. Either way, this is a Hangouts issue, not an issue with the plugin.


----------



## OBS Supporter (Apr 11, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> Google Hangouts reverses the video that you see so that when you look at it, it looks like you're looking in a mirror. I don't know if the mirrored view is sent to viewers in Google Hangouts, but there may be an option in Hangouts to not have that behavior. Either way, this is a Hangouts issue, not an issue with the plugin.


I solved it now within OBS:
TOOLS --> VIRTUAL CAM --> mark HORIZONTAL FLIP


----------



## DJKouza (Apr 16, 2018)

When using this I get a flickering on the output.  The computer is i7 with 16GB RAM and an SSD it is not being maxed out CPU/RAM so I don't think it's load.  (Also tried after a fresh boot)


----------



## Neil Devlin (Apr 16, 2018)

I am having difficulty registering the dll. Whenever I run the install or try to manually do it I get the below error on both 32bit and 64bit. Any ideas. I have run in admin mode but still same


----------



## catxfish (Apr 17, 2018)

DJKouza said:


> When using this I get a flickering on the output.  The computer is i7 with 16GB RAM and an SSD it is not being maxed out CPU/RAM so I don't think it's load.  (Also tried after a fresh boot)


Maybe there's a conflict with software you are using .Do you get same result with other 3rd party softwares?


----------



## catxfish (Apr 17, 2018)

Neil Devlin said:


> I am having difficulty registering the dll. Whenever I run the install or try to manually do it I get the below error on both 32bit and 64bit. Any ideas. I have run in admin mode but still same
> 
> View attachment 36020


Check this , you might delete some FFMPEG component which this plugin needs.


----------



## leillo (Apr 17, 2018)

hi guys, i need help when i add virtual cam in pages, can see a little flash of video, many times i have the lasted version of obs and virtual cam, 

various pcs
i7 8700
i5 4200
i5 5200
 all with 8gb ram windows 10 lasted version


----------



## maryamch (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi catxfish
Is there a way to output in portrait resolutions? for example in 9:16 ratio.

I want to " fb live broadcast" a prerecorded video that is in portrait resolutions but when ever I try to do with VirtualCam the video is stretched laterally or have black borders to form 16:9 video again .

My output resolution in settings>video is also in 9:16

Kindly look into this.


----------



## catxfish (Apr 19, 2018)

maryamch said:


> Hi catxfish
> Is there a way to output in portrait resolutions? for example in 9:16 ratio.
> 
> I want to " fb live broadcast" a prerecorded video that is in portrait resolutions but when ever I try to do with VirtualCam the video is stretched laterally or have black borders to form 16:9 video again .
> ...



The output resolution is decided when 3rd party software start to open virtual-camera and by following order :

1. The 3rd Party software asked resolution 
2. If software not asking ,then use OBS canvas resolution
3. If OBS is not opening , use 1920x1080 resolution

So if you can't output portrait resolutions even you set the canvas ratio to 9:16 , 
It might be FB web-Interface ask for landscape resolution as default.


----------



## maryamch (Apr 19, 2018)

catxfish said:


> The output resolution is decided when 3rd party software start to open virtual-camera and by following order :
> 
> 1. The 3rd Party software asked resolution
> 2. If software not asking ,then use OBS canvas resolution
> ...



Could be that. Also opening OBS virtualcam as capture device in VLC would also change the resolution but in a different way.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2018)

Was trying this plugin out. It crashed OBS (latest). Had OBS display it as a source for fun. It crashed upon exiting the plugin settings

Video
https://youtu.be/VMfa5LLy7FE
I just watched the video and OBS did not record itself crashing at the end. It did crash though.

Crash log
https://hastebin.com/xeyuzeteti


----------



## drb (Apr 21, 2018)

This works!  Thank you Robert!



Robert Ridgeway said:


> Stiletto,
> 
> https://go.skype.com/classic.skype
> 
> ...


----------



## catxfish (Apr 21, 2018)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Was trying this plugin out. It crashed OBS (latest). Had OBS display it as a source for fun. It crashed upon exiting the plugin settings
> 
> Video
> https://youtu.be/VMfa5LLy7FE
> ...



Don't know what's reason at the moment , I'll try to figure out later.


----------



## mcbreezy (Apr 29, 2018)

My virtual cam output shows less than half of my screen. There is a big black bar on the right side of my screen. How do I fix this?


----------



## CountedDead (Apr 29, 2018)

@catxfish quality job and amazing god tier optimization. my goal is to use it with an open source application called CamDesk. after installing the dummy device path it shows up in its options but nothing is displayed when i use it. i have to use another program called splitcam to hop the obs virtual cam input to camdesk. extra 20-30% cpu usage.
what can i do to get it working?
"note Camdesk input options only show up when there are more then 1 choice"


----------



## catxfish (Apr 30, 2018)

mcbreezy said:


> My virtual cam output shows less than half of my screen. There is a big black bar on the right side of my screen. How do I fix this?


It sound like you enable the crop feature in the virtual cam setting menu , maybe check it again ?


----------



## catxfish (Apr 30, 2018)

CountedDead said:


> @catxfish quality job and amazing god tier optimization. my goal is to use it with an open source application called CamDesk. after installing the dummy device path it shows up in its options but nothing is displayed when i use it. i have to use another program called splitcam to hop the obs virtual cam input to camdesk. extra 20-30% cpu usage.
> what can i do to get it working?
> "note Camdesk input options only show up when there are more then 1 choice"


Here's my test result : Uninstall dummy device path , you can find un-register file in  release page .
The dummy device path makes chrome not working , it seems like only unity-app needs it .


----------



## CountedDead (Apr 30, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Here's my test result : Uninstall dummy device path , you can find un-register file in  release page .
> The dummy device path makes chrome not working , it seems like only unity-app needs it .


Thank you for talking time to answer my question. the camdesk when installed by chrome is not the same as the desktop version. desktop version has options like chromakey making it useful.    
i see now that it works with chrome version. thank you for that! my question now is how do i make it work for desktop version? or do i find a software what will replace select color with transparency.


----------



## catxfish (Apr 30, 2018)

CountedDead said:


> Thank you for talking time to answer my question. the camdesk when installed by chrome is not the same as the desktop version. desktop version has options like chromakey making it useful.
> i see now that it works with chrome version. thank you for that! my question now is how do i make it work for desktop version? or do i find a software what will replace select color with transparency.


Sorry I don't know what is the specific reason because  I don't really know visual basic at all , but it seems the desktop version does not accept pure directshow interface like obs-virtualcam.


----------



## Ishjeoevru (May 6, 2018)

J wash said:


> THANKS YOU FOR YOUR  GREAT WORK is there anyway to get windows to read it as a device so i can use with windows store applications?


I am wondering this too


----------



## Ishjeoevru (May 6, 2018)

catxfish said:


> catxfish submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam - plugin for output to directshow
> 
> ...


Is there anyway that I could use connect this to my phone via USB to stream to instagram


----------



## catxfish (May 7, 2018)

Ishjeoevru said:


> Is there anyway that I could use connect this to my phone via USB to stream to instagram


No, It is impossible.


----------



## Tri Luu Nguyen (May 17, 2018)

Hi all
How can I Use Virtualcam instead default webcam in my laptop!
The APP Mixed Reality Views Win 10 create 3D object in webcam.
But I prefer to had 3D object moving in my video, instead of webcam.
Please advice! Thank


----------



## Paul van Dinther (May 28, 2018)

Microsoft no longer provides a non UWP version of Skype. Older Skype versions no longer work. 

Unfortunately this leaves us without the option to use osb for Skype video.

Are there plans to remedy this?


----------



## jeichberger (May 30, 2018)

Hi! I've tried this plug-in on two computers, both Windows 10 64 bit with all updates installed. On one of them, everything works like a charm, but on the other, I get these messages during installation:

C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll
Unable to register the DLL/OCX: RegSvr32 failed with exit code 0x3.

(appears twice, for each 32bit and 64bit DLL)

This is what I've tried:

Run the installer of several versions of the plug-in: 1.1.2, 1.2.0, 1.2.1
Run the installer as administrator
Download the zip, extract it into the OBS folder and subfolders, register the plug-in manually by running cmd with admin privileges and typing this:
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
Running the same commands as above, but instead of copy&pasting the path to the dll, I used the tab key to auto-complete the path in order to make sure there's no typo in it
The strange thing is that it works on my other computer. Any ideas what I could do or where to start?


----------



## sbyars (May 30, 2018)

I've run into a roadblock trying to install this plug-in on a Windows 10 64 bit machine that been updated to the latest version of Windows.  I tried both running the installer as an administrator and also manually installing from the zip file and then register the obs-virtualsource.dll files.  When I tried to use the installer I get the following message:





 When I tried to manually install I was able to install and register the 32 bit obs-virtualsource.dll but get the following message when I try to install and register the 64 bit obs-virtualsource.dll:





I checked and the obs-virtualsource.dll is in the bin\64bit folder so path issue is not in play with this error message.  It must be an issue with the file or dependent dll files.

Any guidance available or get OSB-VirtualCam to install correctly?


----------



## catxfish (May 31, 2018)

Paul van Dinther said:


> Microsoft no longer provides a non UWP version of Skype. Older Skype versions no longer work.
> 
> Unfortunately this leaves us without the option to use osb for Skype video.
> 
> Are there plans to remedy this?



That's a bad news , unfortunately there's nothing can do under current directshow framework .


----------



## catxfish (May 31, 2018)

sbyars said:


> I've run into a roadblock trying to install this plug-in on a Windows 10 64 bit machine that been updated to the latest version of Windows.  I tried both running the installer as an administrator and also manually installing from the zip file and then register the obs-virtualsource.dll files.  When I tried to use the installer I get the following message:
> 
> View attachment 36911
> 
> ...





jeichberger said:


> Hi! I've tried this plug-in on two computers, both Windows 10 64 bit with all updates installed. On one of them, everything works like a charm, but on the other, I get these messages during installation:
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll
> Unable to register the DLL/OCX: RegSvr32 failed with exit code 0x3.
> ...



There are something you can try in this discussion
https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/23


----------



## sbyars (Jun 1, 2018)

catxfish said:


> There are something you can try in this discussion
> https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/23



Thanks.  The link you provided gave me enough info to fix my issue.  I uninstalled all versions of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable and then reinstalled them.  Once completed, I was able to both install VirtualCam and confirm that the plugin was working in OBS Studio.


----------



## blrs (Jun 2, 2018)

catxfish said:


> That's a bad news , unfortunately there's nothing can do under current directshow framework .


SplitCam Can be identified


----------



## catxfish (Jun 2, 2018)

blrs said:


> SplitCam Can be identified


True, they implement a  driver not directshow component like this project .


----------



## psychological (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello catxfish. I appreciate your hard work a lot and I'm going to donate as soon as I can use this. It is really useful, but unfortunately whenever I try to run the VirtualCam (no errors) I just get a gray screen. In Chrome and Skype. It shows the VirtualCam in the list, but unfortunately it only shows a gray screen. Would appreciate your help :)


----------



## catxfish (Jun 5, 2018)

psychological said:


> Hello catxfish. I appreciate your hard work a lot and I'm going to donate as soon as I can use this. It is really useful, but unfortunately whenever I try to run the VirtualCam (no errors) I just get a gray screen. In Chrome and Skype. It shows the VirtualCam in the list, but unfortunately it only shows a gray screen. Would appreciate your help :)


Make sure your OBS version is above 19.0.0 and click the start button in the plugin option pages.


----------



## psychological (Jun 5, 2018)

THANKS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN. I can't believe I overlooked such a simple thing. Version update... :) Thanks.


----------



## jeichberger (Jun 12, 2018)

catxfish said:


> There are something you can try in this discussion
> https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/23


Sorry, this didn't help either. This is what I've tried:

run all available Windows updates
install latest version (21.1.2) of OBS studio
uninstall and re-install Microsoft Visual C++ 2017 Redistributable 
as posted by GenesisFR in your link, I removed all 32bit DLLs except the two mentioned:
I removed the folder `C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\32bit`
From the folder `C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit`
I removed everything except `avutil-55.dll` and `swscale-4.dll`

I rebooted Windows in-between
I tried to install older versions of OBS Virtual Cam
But the error always stays the same (for both DLLS - 32bit and 64bit, just a different message depending on whether I run the installer or register it manually via admin CMD)








Any other ideas?


----------



## maxime33 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi,

First of all thank you catxfish for this great plugin...

Could you please tell me if it is possible to rename the virtual camera?

By default, I can see the name is "OBS-Camera" is it possible to change it? If yes how?

Thank you,

Maxime.


----------



## CJ123 (Jun 28, 2018)

Replying to Jeichberger, I don't know if the below will help. I had issues with the RegSvr32 error (I have a windows 7 x64 machine).
After updating and restarting, re-run the update check (you may need to check multiple times depending how far behind you are).
Then reinstall or repair the 4 Visual C++ redistributables. x86 and x64 for 2017 and x86 and x64 for 2013. One pair is specified for the OBS install and one pair is for the plugin. (I don't know if running as admin makes any difference for the redistributables, I would assume not)
Then try the OBS camera install again (try both methods if one doesn't work).
If the x64 version plugin works but the x86 plugin version does not work, then you will probably still see the OBS camera in the OBS program, but other programs (ie Skype) might not see the OBS camera.


----------



## Brad K (Jun 29, 2018)

First off, thanks for this awesome plugin. 

The plugin has been working great for GoToMeeting but it is not showing up as a camera in Skype. Is anyone else have issues seeing the camera in Skype but have it working fine in other applications? 

Any advice to get it working is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lebaston100 (Jun 29, 2018)

Brad K said:


> First off, thanks for this awesome plugin.
> 
> The plugin has been working great for GoToMeeting but it is not showing up as a camera in Skype. Is anyone else have issues seeing the camera in Skype but have it working fine in other applications?
> 
> Any advice to get it working is greatly appreciated.


It will only work with the classic Skype desktop version and won't with the Skype win 10 app.


----------



## catxfish (Jun 30, 2018)

maxime33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all thank you catxfish for this great plugin...
> 
> ...



Technically the display name is stored in registry. you might modify name by regedit.


----------



## maxime33 (Jul 9, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Technically the display name is stored in registry. you might modify name by regedit.


That's a good news! Could you please tell me the path so I can change the display name in the registry?


----------



## peachpit (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi catxfish,

Thank you so much for adding such a necessary feature to OBS!

However, when I try to use OBS-Virtualcam, the virtual output is very low resolution (about 640x480?) and about 15-20 FPS, constant. Without OBS-Virtualcam my output is 1920x1080 and over 30 fps. And in all cases my CPU and RAM utilization is under 50%. My network speed is not a bottleneck either.

How do I fix it?

Thanks so much :)


----------



## catxfish (Aug 2, 2018)

maxime33 said:


> That's a good news! Could you please tell me the path so I can change the display name in the registry?



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}] 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]


----------



## catxfish (Aug 2, 2018)

peachpit said:


> Hi catxfish,
> 
> Thank you so much for adding such a necessary feature to OBS!
> 
> ...




The webcam format usually depends on your 3rd party software compatibility , not the cpu usage or network.
Do you get same result when you are using a real webcam to your  3rd party software ?


----------



## fluor1te (Aug 2, 2018)

found a fix for the RegSvr32 bug:
This was happening to me on a fresh win10 install with nothing else installed.
I'm not sure which one of these solves the issue, so:
install all VC++ redists x86 and 64.
including the following:

Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable x86
Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable x64

Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable x86
Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable x64

Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable x86
Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable x64

Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable x86
Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable x64

Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable x86
Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable x64

and the other two are the ones you need for OBS to work so you should already have them (2017)

and boom it should work.

Edit: apparantly its the 2013 one that fixes it according to issue 23 on github


----------



## catxfish (Aug 13, 2018)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.1



> Add virtual-cam filter for source output, inspired by ndi-filter plugin.(Only support obs-studio 21.0.0+ )
> Deprecate crop feature .
> Increase directshow interfcae(obs-camera 2-4) for sink.
> Change build system to visual studio 2017.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DkapYT (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm having a problem where when I open it, I get an Entry point error, and so I ran a dependency checker, it seems lots of things are having errors. How do I fix?


----------



## catxfish (Aug 24, 2018)

DkapYT said:


> I'm having a problem where when I open it, I get an Entry point error, and so I ran a dependency checker, it seems lots of things are having errors. How do I fix?



What is the version of obs-studio your are using? it seems error occur on virtualoutput.dll not virtualsource.dll.


----------



## Marseloo (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello, maybe one of you will find the answer to my question:
I have uninstalled the virtualcam plugin, but something else has to be manually uninstalled

I can not find it, I have new windows for a few days so it's clean !
I do not know where the missing folder is, I type a different questions but windows is not found

any help?


----------



## catxfish (Aug 26, 2018)

Marseloo said:


> Hello, maybe one of you will find the answer to my question:
> I have uninstalled the virtualcam plugin, but something else has to be manually uninstalled
> 
> I can not find it, I have new windows for a few days so it's clean !
> ...



Can you point out exactly what part needs to manually uninstall?


----------



## Kavukamari (Aug 27, 2018)

this is EXACTLY the kind of functionality I've been begging for for a long time, I'm very glad this is an option now, the devs seemed to not particularly want to do it themselves, so the fact that someone put the time in to make it is spectacular, and I appreciate all of the work that went into making this possible


----------



## Marseloo (Aug 28, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Can you point out exactly what part needs to manually uninstall?


---------
I have already uninstalled a pluguin but still in obs I have virtualcam options.
I can not find the missing folder which must be removed manually.

any advice?
how to enter commands on windows to find a hidden folder


----------



## catxfish (Aug 28, 2018)

Marseloo said:


> ---------
> I have already uninstalled a pluguin but still in obs I have virtualcam options.
> I can not find the missing folder which must be removed manually.
> 
> ...


Install default setting should be the following paths.

Here is the obs-plugin part
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\32bit\obs-virtualoutput.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-virtualoutput.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\obs-virtualoutput

And here's the camera part
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll

If you still can see the camera on 3rd party software, you should unregister obs-virtualsource.dll before removing them
Run cmd.exe as adminstrator, then type
regsvr32 /u "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
regsvr32 /u "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"


----------



## Marseloo (Aug 28, 2018)

I did not know how to remove it so I uninstalled the entire obs studio :/
for the future it would be nice for someone to make a video of how to remove this plugin successively.

uninstalling the plugin is not a problem.
(As for the windows) after uninstalling the plugin there will always be a folder that must be removed manually. I speak from my own experience.

in any case thank you for every help :)


----------



## thorben42 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello,
it does not work for me. The installer installation completed without any errors. I also tried manual installation. But it always gives me this error for the 32 bit version. The 64bit version works

regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"

---------------------------
RegSvr32
---------------------------
The module "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll" failed to load.

Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent .DLL files.

The specified module could not be found.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------


I installed C++ redists mentioned ealier





any idea?

Thanks,
Thorben


----------



## catxfish (Aug 30, 2018)

thorben42 said:


> Hello,
> it does not work for me. The installer installation completed without any errors. I also tried manual installation. But it always gives me this error for the 32 bit version. The 64bit version works
> 
> regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
> ...



Did you run command with administrator privilege? 
And Do you have  swscale-4.dll and avutil-55.dll in your 32bit directory?
If you have delete them once before, please reinstall obs to get 32-bit component.


----------



## thorben42 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi,
yes, all commands with administrator (run as administrator) cmd
no, not in the 32bit directoy. I did not delete them. both dlls exist only in the 64bit directory
re-installation of OBS did not help.

steps to fix:
- downloaded the 32bit version of OBS manually
- extract the OBS-Studio-22.0.1-Full-Installer-x86.exe
- create 32bit folder C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\32bit
- manually copy swscale-4.dll and avutil-55.dll to that folder
- run the OBS-VirtualCam2.0.1-Installer.exe

Thanks for your help,
Thorben


----------



## catxfish (Aug 31, 2018)

thorben42 said:


> Hi,
> yes, all commands with administrator (run as administrator) cmd
> no, not in the 32bit directoy. I did not delete them. both dlls exist only in the 64bit directory
> re-installation of OBS did not help.
> ...


Oh... seems the new obs installer only install 64-bit now, That's a bad news for me. I have to modify the instruction.
Thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 31, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Oh... seems the new obs installer only install 64-bit now


Correct.  This was mentioned on the OBS twitter, but we could have probably been a bit more clear about it.


----------



## APZ (Aug 31, 2018)

Will this plugin ever work with Skype (v.8x)? I have  Skype 8.29 (Desktop), MS is going to force users to stop using v.7.40 (the OBS plugin didn't work for me there either). TriDef SmartCam and SparkoCam are working fine there, why not the OBS-camera? 
Andrew


----------



## catxfish (Sep 1, 2018)

APZ said:


> Will this plugin ever work with Skype (v.8x)? I have  Skype 8.29 (Desktop), MS is going to force users to stop using v.7.40 (the OBS plugin didn't work for me there either). TriDef SmartCam and SparkoCam are working fine there, why not the OBS-camera?
> Andrew


It might be the same issue due to the lack of 32-bit ffmpeg component .
I am working on it , right now you can download obs-studio x86 installer or wait for update.


----------



## catxfish (Sep 1, 2018)

Sorry guys, I  have a car accident hours before. I can’t use my right hand now so the update postponed.


----------



## Lidaaaa (Sep 1, 2018)

if it will help there you can download x86 version in zip file with swscale-4.dll and avutil-55.dll 
https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases


----------



## APZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Hopefully nothing major?
I managed to make the OBS-VirtualCam2.0.1  plugin work with Skype 8.29 and OBS 64-bit, by copying various bits and pieces from the OBS x86 installer (ZIP) into a manually created C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\ . I probably copied too much - I don't know now which files were vital for it to work. Important: re-running the VirtualCam installer on top of the already installed plugin didn't do the job, but when I uninstalled the plugin (but not OBS itself), and re-run the installer it worked fine.
It wold be nice to have it all in the 64-bit installer. Get well soon, and many thanks for a quick respons and the tip.


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2018)

I've made right now a fresh installation of OB Virtual Cam, on OBS 22.0.2, but from Skype (8.30.76.22 version) is not visible.
on OBS: Tools > Virtual Cam and a window opens and I select the first of the 4 OBS Cameras proposed ... I click on Start and I close the window
on SkyPe: Settings > Audio & Video > Camera ut when I open I have not OBS.


----------



## catxfish (Sep 4, 2018)

Tormy said:


> I've made right now a fresh installation of OB Virtual Cam, on OBS 22.0.2, but from Skype (8.30.76.22 version) is not visible.
> on OBS: Tools > Virtual Cam and a window opens and I select the first of the 4 OBS Cameras proposed ... I click on Start and I close the window
> on SkyPe: Settings > Audio & Video > Camera ut when I open I have not OBS.


All fresh install with obs-studio 22 have this 32bit ffmpeg component issue, please see the above discussion to find the workaround way or wait for next update.


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2018)

catxfish said:


> All fresh install with obs-studio 22 have this 32bit ffmpeg component issue, please see the above discussion to find the workaround way or wait for next update.



Well I forgot to tell, sorry: my system is 64bit


----------



## catxfish (Sep 9, 2018)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.2



> Sorry for late update , the version 2.0.1 can't be register correctly with fresh installation of obs-studio 22.
> This new installer will install the lack of ffmpeg components to prevent this issue.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tormy (Sep 9, 2018)

catxfish said:


> catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.2
> 
> ...


It works super! Thanks a million


----------



## Tormy (Sep 10, 2018)

catxfish said:


> catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.2
> 
> ...


Now I tested also the audio, but :p it raises the pitch :D :D :D the video is excellent. The audio OBS sends to the virtual cam, has the pitch raised, I look ducky :p :p :p


----------



## roulendz (Sep 14, 2018)

https://pastebin.com/Levy3jft
Here is my crash report!
I cannot figure out where is problem :(

It crashes when I click Horizontal flip


----------



## roulendz (Sep 14, 2018)

A good option would be to change camera dimensions or take dimensions form OSB VIDEO settings.


----------



## fusiha (Sep 15, 2018)

After upgrading from 1.2.1 to the latest 2.0.2 stopped working properly with MEMU android emulator (still works with browsers etc.
Why ? i cannot even roll back as it doesnt work at all now :/ think registering 4 virtual cams messed everything up, nd i dont seem to be able to un-register them

Edit:
It is possible to use latest obs-virtual cam with that program, by using a middleman :|
If i set it like so:
OBS>>>Splitcam(source OBS-cam)>>>Memu

It works, but the image is resized and wrongly scaled, flipped both ways and in bad quality :(

Why would obs-cam not register as a video source to the Memu program ?


----------



## alexdubovyck (Sep 16, 2018)

any idea how to do such thing BUT with audio???

i wanna use i virtual mic+filters to any application.
and i cannot using obs *fx* preset`s on: adobe audition, sony vegas, raid call, skype, etc.




yes i know about virtual audio cable.
i can use custom VST + vac. but i cannot use obs fx vst + vac.

i hope you understand the request.
i found the similar request (your OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.2). Need the same but *audio.*

or teach me how to use *obs noise *gate in sony vegas. not reaper, or mr. noise.
also how to use *obs compressor*, and obs in custom apps. fx are dlls and inside of program, not plugins.


----------



## zermok (Sep 17, 2018)

did you try voicemeeter?
https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/


----------



## zermok (Sep 17, 2018)

Don't know if the issue comes from my side or else,
but once I nstalled obs-studio + obs-virtual-camera (both 32 and 64 bits)
on windows 10 pro 64bits and start the virtual camera
I cannot see any OBS camera on the input device list on all browser but Chrome in Flash,
and see in this browser only one device (rather than 4) but nothing is showing.
any idea?


----------



## blrs (Sep 22, 2018)

How to reduce output delay？


----------



## maxime33 (Sep 26, 2018)

catxfish said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]



Thank you catxfish!

Anyone know if it is possible to start/stop OBS-VirtualCam programmatically or via a command line?


----------



## iamwyza (Sep 27, 2018)

Is there any chance of allowing this to use the NVENC encoder?


----------



## Islander (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi
I am new to all this, so a VERY basic question to start ....
I have installed OBS_Studio and the Virtual Cam today. I can start the Studio, but do not see the Virtual Cam option in the tools menu. what have I done wrong?
https://obsproject.com/logs/DPfJzUZ8EjG4SLsh


----------



## YaNi (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi, so i have a problem with this program, looks like it's related to this version, or may be the OBS studio version, anyways i install it but it does not show up in the OBS tool bar, i tryed uninstalling it and reinstalling it, opening the 64 and 32 bits versions, but it does not work. can i get help ?


----------



## catxfish (Oct 14, 2018)

YaNi said:


> Hi, so i have a problem with this program, looks like it's related to this version, or may be the OBS studio version, anyways i install it but it does not show up in the OBS tool bar, i tryed uninstalling it and reinstalling it, opening the 64 and 32 bits versions, but it does not work. can i get help ?
> View attachment 39888
> View attachment 39889


The default directory is changed to C:\Program Files\obs-studio , there might be a wrong directory detection during installation.If you can't see the plugin in the menu , check if obs-virtualoutput.dll exist in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit


----------



## catxfish (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, sorry I won't answer all the questions and modify my projects recently because of the injury on my hand.
If things is going well, I will return to development a month later , see you then.


----------



## jeichberger (Oct 17, 2018)

CJ123 said:


> Replying to Jeichberger, I don't know if the below will help. I had issues with the RegSvr32 error (I have a windows 7 x64 machine).
> After updating and restarting, ...


Sorry for the late answer. The problem is solved. I have seen that a new version of the plug-in is available, and I could install it just fine on the machine where the older one didn't work. Anyway, thanks a lot for your input!



catxfish said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I won't answer all the questions and modify my projects recently because of the injury on my hand.
> If things is going well, I will return to development a month later , see you then.


Sorry to hear that. All the best to you, and once again: thanks for that great plug-in!


----------



## Ducktor (Oct 18, 2018)

This is a great plugin for video chatting, but what I wanted to use it for was a workaround for a game (60FPS didn't work for some reason, a workaround was to use a virtual camera through OBS or Xsplit).

It didn't work out too well, I was finally able to get it to work somewhat decently, but not as good as if I used my normal webcam (C922). So now I really want to either disable it or uninstall it.

The biggest problem is that the game doesn't allow me to choose what source it will use, so even though my C922 is the default by Windows and is the first one in the list, the game still chooses one of the virtual cameras.

I tried to uninstall the plugin myself and then even tried to uninstall OBS, but the virtual cameras are still being detected by the game and Discord (Discord isn't an issue, not that I use the video chatting feature, and it lets me pick).

I have no idea how to uninstall it, I can't even unregister the .dll files.

*Edit: *I did some (a lot of) digging and found out the registry for it, it worked for Discord so I'm hoping it works for all other programs too.
For those interested the registry is: 
	
	
    



```
Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WOW6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\
```


----------



## waggs84 (Nov 1, 2018)

catxfish said:


> catxfish submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam - plugin for output to directshow
> When I select Output there is no Virtual Cam option to select. I am trying to use a Kinect 2.0 cam. Is there any guidance or help?
> ...


----------



## tatumdale (Nov 14, 2018)

Islander said:


> Hi
> I am new to all this, so a VERY basic question to start ....
> I have installed OBS_Studio and the Virtual Cam today. I can start the Studio, but do not see the Virtual Cam option in the tools menu. what have I done wrong?
> https://obsproject.com/logs/DPfJzUZ8EjG4SLsh



Iam also experiencing this issue.
I've installed both 32 and 64 versions of both OBS and VirtualCam.
I can see the VirtualCam as a camera source in the thirdparty streaming service (Zoom), but can't get to use a video stream from OBS because there is no video stream :( 

Please help!


----------



## tatumdale (Nov 14, 2018)

Islander said:


> Hi
> I am new to all this, so a VERY basic question to start ....
> I have installed OBS_Studio and the Virtual Cam today. I can start the Studio, but do not see the Virtual Cam option in the tools menu. what have I done wrong?
> https://obsproject.com/logs/DPfJzUZ8EjG4SLsh



Update: I've taken the Zip download (despite having used the installer), and just moved the files from there location into the equivalent location in the OBS-Studio folder. I've done this for both 32 and 64 variants. 
I then reinstalled the installer for the plugin and hey presto - all works! 

very very very happy with this programme! Thanks you for the hard work!


----------



## Yellowshock (Nov 15, 2018)

catxfish, first of all: thank you for this plugin and hope youre on the mend. Just a couple of comments for people looking to get the OBS Virtual Cam to show in Skype. My setup:
Windows 10 machine , i7 7th gen, 32gb internal, 1070 gtx
Skype Desktop from the MS Store
Logitech C920 camera

The symptoms I was having was that the Virtual Camera would not show as a video input in the SKype settings. 
First thing I noticed was that the OBS installation had defaulted to Program Files and not to Program File (x86), so when I used CMD to be sure the DLL's were active and installed it didnt work. 
Solution was to reinstall OBS first into the Program Files (x86) directory and then reinstall the OBS Virtal Cam 2.0.2 into that same directory. 
This didnt help with Skype, even though the VC showed up in Hangouts.

Tried running CDM as administrator and then using the registry command lines provided earlier. That was successful but didnt change the Skype issue.

Then looked at my Skype and noticed that it was Skype Desktop from the Windos store. I installed Skype for Windows next to in and that did the trick. The VC showed in SKype and it all works.  So for me, the issue is that Skype Desktop or whatever that thing is that is loaded from the MS Store is not at all the same as the Skype for Windows software that you can download as well. Saw a comment a few pages back that I think catxfish made that triggered this, had to do with Skype Desktop maybe not taking directx input or so. Anyways,  for those scrolling through with the same symptoms: check that you have Skype for Windows installed.


----------



## rtmendes (Nov 21, 2018)

Is there a way to use OBS as a Virtual Camera on Zoom on a MAC? Meaning. I have a Mac and want to hold Zoom calls with the OBS background showing on my Zoom calls. i see this is possible on a PC but is there a solution with a MAC?


----------



## OBSnewby (Nov 22, 2018)

tatumdale said:


> Update: I've taken the Zip download (despite having used the installer), and just moved the files from there location into the equivalent location in the OBS-Studio folder. I've done this for both 32 and 64 variants.
> I then reinstalled the installer for the plugin and hey presto - all works!
> 
> very very very happy with this programme! Thanks you for the hard work!



Hi, could you specify your process step by step?
Files on Zip folder has same names than obs original files, do you replaced them?
I would appreciate if you can specify about your workaround.
Thanks!


----------



## Zapa (Nov 26, 2018)

First time using it.  It is a great plugin!



roulendz said:


> https://pastebin.com/Levy3jft
> Here is my crash report!
> I cannot figure out where is problem :(
> 
> It crashes when I click Horizontal flip



Same problem here.  Tried switching all different options and looks like it is the only one creating problems.  A bit annoying since the picture output is reversed and the other way to fix it is counter-reverse the full canvas.  Not very practical.

Regards.


----------



## Wuzi (Dec 5, 2018)

I rieally love this plugin. It already saved me a bunch of times.
But I have a problem with versions 2.0.1 and 2.0.2, the "Keep Aspect Ratio" setting doesn't work unless I deactivate and activate it again manually. Every time I restart OBS (even though I see the checkmark) that setting isn't active.
So for now I'll keep using 1.2.1 because it's too easy to forget to do this every time.


----------



## LIN052285 (Dec 7, 2018)

HI ,this program is awesome, but I still have some problem.
The virtual cam can select OBS cam 1 to OBS cam 4 .Is it mean I can convert 4 scenes to virtual cam at same time?
If it is, how can I use it ?


----------



## JazzyDoes (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

Having issues with it showing as a grey screen. I can't seem to find the plugins page and tried installing to the plugins folder with no luck. Any idea what this must be? I have tried uninstalling both programs, reinstalling, using 32-bit and 64, manually installing through github, etc. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## wasilus (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you for this  awesome plugin! I am very pleased with it.
I have a program that accepts only 864x480 input resolution, and if the source is not delivering that resolution it does not work at all or reduce  it to 640x360.  Is there a way to set the virtual cam output resolution to 864x480? Currently I have to use Verysoft webcam splitter inbetween to make it work, but I would rather have it work directly. Thank you.


----------



## GoingSunny (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't seem to make this plugin work in the new "twitch sings" game.   Is there any way I can get this to work?


----------



## lbm34 (Feb 12, 2019)

I totaly uninstall previous version of OBS and Virtual Cam (folder in program file x86 well deleted) then install from OBS 22.0.2 64bit (folder in Program File now) and installed Virtual Cam 2.0.2. Selected only 1 camera to register. The install ends with success but i can't see OBS Camera in Skype or Windows Camera or Freeconfencecall.com desktop software. It work only with a few third party software like GotoMeeting.
 I read somewhere on XSplit Brodcaster threads (also concerned with the same issue) that's because Win10 change the way it accept some (virtual) camera. Is there a possible fix ?


----------



## catxfish (Feb 15, 2019)

I spent less time on this project after my injury, sorry guys.




JazzyDoes said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Having issues with it showing as a grey screen. I can't seem to find the plugins page and tried installing to the plugins folder with no luck. Any idea what this must be? I have tried uninstalling both programs, reinstalling, using 32-bit and 64, manually installing through github, etc. Nothing seems to work.



The webcam shows image after you push start button in the menu , otherwise it will be gray.



wasilus said:


> Thank you for this  awesome plugin! I am very pleased with it.
> I have a program that accepts only 864x480 input resolution, and if the source is not delivering that resolution it does not work at all or reduce  it to 640x360.  Is there a way to set the virtual cam output resolution to 864x480? Currently I have to use Verysoft webcam splitter inbetween to make it work, but I would rather have it work directly. Thank you.



The resolution is following the output resolution setting in OBS main setting.



GoingSunny said:


> I can't seem to make this plugin work in the new "twitch sings" game.   Is there any way I can get this to work?





lbm34 said:


> I totaly uninstall previous version of OBS and Virtual Cam (folder in program file x86 well deleted) then install from OBS 22.0.2 64bit (folder in Program File now) and installed Virtual Cam 2.0.2. Selected only 1 camera to register. The install ends with success but i can't see OBS Camera in Skype or Windows Camera or Freeconfencecall.com desktop software. It work only with a few third party software like GotoMeeting.
> I read somewhere on XSplit Brodcaster threads (also concerned with the same issue) that's because Win10 change the way it accept some (virtual) camera. Is there a possible fix ?



It can't be fixed , it's the same problem to virtual-mic , need a totally rewrite on a universal virtual driver. Microsoft is trying to throw directshow away in the future . Unfortunately I am not confident on the driver-development, and it seems not so much developers are interest on this, so ....... maybe someday it will show up but I can't tell when will it happen.


----------



## Vrindavanath (Feb 28, 2019)

catxfish said:


> It can't be fixed , it's the same problem to virtual-mic , need a totally rewrite on a universal virtual driver. Microsoft is trying to throw directshow away in the future . Unfortunately I am not confident on the driver-development, and it seems not so much developers are interest on this, so ....... maybe someday it will show up but I can't tell when will it happen.



So There is no way to use virtualcam on Skype now? I have been trying everything, finnaly I found this forum, saw your previous comments, I did add the dll files, etc. And now this? Please tell me that it can be fixed, I would like to make it work! Thanks in advance!


----------



## catxfish (Feb 28, 2019)

Vrindavanath said:


> So There is no way to use virtualcam on Skype now? I have been trying everything, finnaly I found this forum, saw your previous comments, I did add the dll files, etc. And now this? Please tell me that it can be fixed, I would like to make it work! Thanks in advance!



There are two version skype on Windows ,UWP (which is default installed in windows 10) and desktop (or called classic).
There's no chance to run this on UWP version , but it should still work on desktop version.


----------



## Vrindavanath (Feb 28, 2019)

catxfish said:


> There are two version skype on Windows ,UWP (which is default installed in windows 10) and desktop (or called classic).
> There's no chance to run this on UWP version , but it should still work on desktop version.



I'm using the desktop version, still not working even after following all what I have readed... Any idea what can be?


----------



## Vrindavanath (Feb 28, 2019)

Also can't use de NDI video of a Skype call into OBS :(


----------



## catxfish (Feb 28, 2019)

Vrindavanath said:


> I'm using the desktop version, still not working even after following all what I have readed... Any idea what can be?



I barely use skype now , but I just opened skype and the virtual camera is still on the list.

So a quick way to check environment

1.Check skype version number (8.x.x means desktop version and 14.x.x means uwp version) , make sure  it's desktop version
2.Open vlc or webcam test webpage with chrome or any program is not from windows store app to make sure the virtual camera has been registered properly.


----------



## tommaier (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello and thanks for making the plugin, its great.
I want to use it for Twitch Sings but it doesn't seem to recognize the camera stream.
I have tried other applications and the virtual camera seems to be working.
Do you have any ideas what else I could try?


----------



## catxfish (Mar 5, 2019)

tommaier said:


> Hello and thanks for making the plugin, its great.
> I want to use it for Twitch Sings but it doesn't seem to recognize the camera stream.
> I have tried other applications and the virtual camera seems to be working.
> Do you have any ideas what else I could try?



It's a closed beta app so I can only guess , try to use reg_path.reg to register path? If it doesn't work , use unreg_path.reg to unregister it.


----------



## tommaier (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you very much. Your Solution fixed the Problem. Its working perfectly now.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 10, 2019)

Is there a method to recode OBS-VirtualCam to run on Mac OSX?


----------



## G0MJW (Mar 24, 2019)

How do you set the audio sample rate? I need 48k but it is 44.1k


----------



## catxfish (Mar 26, 2019)

G0MJW said:


> How do you set the audio sample rate? I need 48k but it is 44.1k


The audio sample rate is constant in this project , you can't using 48k without modifying source code.


----------



## G0MJW (Mar 27, 2019)

What a pity.


----------



## CarlyRJ (Apr 1, 2019)

other programs recognize "obs cam" but there is not virtual cam option in my tools drop down so i can't initialize obs virtual cam


----------



## lorentedford (Apr 5, 2019)

I have been using the OBS plugin for awhile but i notice that the Webcam doesn't show up for discord.. It forces my other camera sources over the OBS camera plugin any thoughts?


----------



## serkan arslan (Apr 7, 2019)

hi, it is a great plugin and does the job but I want to use two OBS studios at the same time and get separate virtual webcam outputs. When I installing the plugin there are two options, install one virtual camera or four. When I try to use plugin from second OBS while first one is using virtual camera output I get error message saying can not start the output even if I choose other virtual cameras. Is there a way to get two virtual camera output from two separated OBS studios.Thanks a lot.


----------



## DarkSide_Bricks (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi;

I'm very new to all of this but I have searched high and low, and read through all 13 pages of this topic. I'm still at a loss. I should mention, I have never messed with registry or anything like that, so I may need to be handled gently if anything like that is required.

I have installed OBS-Virtualcam software from the installer (today 9th April 2019) using the download link at the top right of these forums, and have checked to make sure the installation went as required by following the steps to turn on the virtual cam in the tools menu, then choosing a Video Capture Device in OBS itself (V23.1.0 (64bit)) and choose OBS-Camera. When I first chose it the picture flickered back and forth,but once I resized the viewing window, it behaved perfectly. Now, my problem...

I was hoping to use OBS Virtual Cam in the current guise of Google Hangouts, as that is what  the person I stream with twice weekly prefers to use. But Google Hangouts does not show the OBS-cam in the list of options (it also blanks out both other cams screens if I have OBS working in the background. But I figured I can't access the cameras with more than 1 bit of software at the same time - is that correct?). Only my Default Webcam and DroidCam (which I use for my Mobile phone to use it as a secondary camera). Also, and I have no idea if this means anything or not, but my Device Manager also does not show the OBS-cam, where-as it does list the Droidcam software. Again this probably means nothing.

I think I've listed everything and all software used on my system (which is an i7 system - about 3 weeks old). Oh and if it matters... My default browser is Google Chrome and I had to turn Hardware Acceleration OFF in Chromes settings, just so OBS could 'see' my browser on Window Capture.

OK, I think that is everything. Please, if you can let me know how to get OBS-Cam to work with Hangouts, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DarkSide_Bricks (Apr 10, 2019)

DarkSide_Bricks said:


> Hi;
> 
> I'm very new to all of this but I have searched high and low, and read through all 13 pages of this topic. I'm still at a loss. I should mention, I have never messed with registry or anything like that, so I may need to be handled gently if anything like that is required.
> 
> ...




Update - I got it working.


----------



## xIGBClutchIx (Apr 22, 2019)

Broken completely in Window's Insider. I don't expect a fix because insider likes breaking stuff. But warning that it could need fixing in the future. Insider also broke Logitech Camera Settings too as it does not detect the camera even tho the webcam itself works just seems like they are changing webcam stuff possibly.


----------



## biliwang (May 3, 2019)

I can't install it on Windows 10(Build 18875)!


----------



## iHam_Dan (May 10, 2019)

this may be a noobs mistake, but OBS is crashing almost immediately on opening when this plugin is installed.  Uninstalling it allows OBS to work just fine.  This started when I was trying to use the flip-horizontal checkbox.  The system hung for a bit and then OBS crashed.  Upon restart, it crashed almost immediately.  I rebooted (of course) to no avail.  I uninstalled the plugin, and suddenly OBS was working again, albeit without the Virtual Camera.  Rebooted again for good measure and re-installed the plugin.  Now OBS is crashing every time I start it up.  

This is on Win10 1803.  I can paste the crash report if that is useful.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## iHam_Dan (May 10, 2019)

Here's the dump...


----------



## biliwang (May 11, 2019)

I can't install the driver on Windows 10 1903.


----------



## sidemode (May 11, 2019)

Hi all.

I just installed VirtualCam yesterday and I've been experimenting with it. I've set up a monitor that has a 5:4 aspect ratio (1280x1024) as a display source. I've gone in and made sure that I have 1280x1024 set for everything I can find:

Video > Base (Canvas) Resolution: 1280x1024
Video > Output (Scaled) Resolution: 1280x1024
Output > Rescale Output (checked/unchecked): 1280x1024

The canvas looks good. It's 5:4. The monitor contents fill up the entire canvas.

But when I run the OBS-VirtualCam (whether or not I check "Keep aspect ratio") the content is displayed at what looks like ~16:9 aspect ratio, with gaps at the top and bottom of the content, and then, even worse, where the content starts, it's stretched horizontally to fill that ~16:9 aspect ratio.

The best I can do is to muck around until I still get a ~16:9 aspect display at the target window, but within the display, an even smaller 5:4 box with big black bands at top and bottom and side.

I'm just trying to figure out why the output seems to be reverting to 16:9 when everything in OBS looks like it is correctly set to 5:4. I've tried searching here, but it's 2:30am and I'm starting to fold.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I've attached a screenshot of what I see when I view the properties of the Display Capture Source (the only source in the view). It shows what I think is the root of the issue...Even though the Canvas appears to be completely set to the aspect ratio of the display, in this window the content is centered in more of a 16:9 box. It's like the output, no matter what the source ratio, is being forced to ~16:9. 

(I also just tried applying a filter with the aspect ratio set, but that had no effect.)


----------



## upbunkerhill (May 16, 2019)

Hello.
Thanks for sharing this great plugin with us. We appreciate all the work you've put into it.

There is a pretty serious problem with the plugin currently on Windows 10, though I cannot confirm it affects any other OS at this time.

I've been using OBS for several years now and I've tried everything I could think of to fix this, I hope you're able to fix it for us. At the moment, OBS Virtual Cam is nearly unusable on Windows 10 with Skype desktop (exe)  program. I will explain.

Using any 1080p webcam (I've tried a few different Logitechs), you can configure OBS to be 1080p with no scaling or downgrading of quality, and yet when you use Virtual Cam in Skype or other apps the output is insultingly pixelated and cropped, both. It's almost to the point of looking like an 8-bit effect for audio, but with video.

I've tried all my usual Windows hacks to try and work around this with various resolution tweaks, registry changes, what have you. It simply doesn't scale properly. The cropping is bad enough and the auto-downscaling is frustrating when you're trying to give a presentation or something, but the resolution pixelation is by far the worst. I've run half dozen tests on ipads, phones, linux laptops, it doesn't matter who is viewing the Skype - the resolution and output of Virtual Cam always looks like a pixelated mess, cropped poorly and missing a lot of the video output is just the icing :)

See these posts for the same type of problem:
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-virtualcam.71741/post-366710


Please help us. So many of us on Windows 10 and Skype would like to enjoy this plugin but it's just not possible now. There is a major issue.  Yes I've tried all settings in OBS to work around and narrow down the variables but it's simply nothing wrong with OBS as a whole. Everything looks and runs smoothly with absolutely no specs issue on the machine or network. Something is wrong with how Virtual Cam is sending out the video to Skype desktop and other apps on Windows 10.

tl;dr  Virtual Cam is broken on Windows 10 completely not usable with Skype and other desktop apps. Streaming to any and all devices, tablets, phones, PCs, all look horrible. Cropped incorrectly, pixelated beyond all recognition. Think: 640x480 or so and about 15-20 FPS tops, cropped on top of that. Please help. :)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## lefteris (May 24, 2019)

hi guys i need some help is it posible to make obs virtual camera work with windows web cam and also ome.tv because are the only ones that dont work and are some of the most basics 
the problem that i have is that i have slect the right webcam for google and i have given acces to all of the devices but ome.tv still says that i have denied acces to my equipment but when im connecting a webcam its like nothing happened


----------



## sebswed (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm new to OBS and this is my first post here (created an account specifically for this topic)

I also experience a big quality issue on Skype Personal (have yet to test Skype for business) where it looks nice and crisp in my OBS Output but where the receiving end sees a very bad quality with lags to the extend I'm unable to use this for Skype meetings. I'm not sure if all is to blame on my machine and network or the plugin as a regular skype call is not always crisp for me either. Today I will test a webex meeting to see if the results are better. As for the sound, this works perfect for me. I use as someone else also sugested an app called Voicemeeter in combination with Virtual cable (from the same software manufacturer) which allows me to mix sound from OBS & PowerPoint together with my microphone into one output signal that you specify as your microphone input in Skype and other meeting programs.

Just before I discovered this plugin and OBS (never even heard of OBS until 2 weeks ago) I bought a license for Personify which uses a 3D camera to remove backgrounds (without the need for a green screen) to place yourself in front of applications but that was a total waste of money. Grainy and unable to create scenes and very light sensitive. Not something I can recommend. If this plugin becomes good for skype (have yet to test webex) than I'm more than happy to donate the equivilent I paid to Personify (200 USD) as I value the time and effort that has gone into this plugin and it is exactly what I'm looking for. I also hope that a donation motivates Catfish to continue to work with this plugin and gives a feeling of having created something very nice and helpful to many. I hope others will do the same as it realy motivates a developer and allows him to justify the time and efforts that goes into this that he otherwise could have spend with family and friends.

Edit: Unfortunately it's the same for webex...
I'm afraid I will have to use personify for now as at least the background is crisp but I will keep an eye out on this topic as I realy like this to work.

Attached a screenshot of how it looks in Webex
.

Edit 2: Now when I test again on Skype it does look good, very good compared to yesterday. The only thing I changed after yesterday's test was stopping the virtual cam, changing the video resolution to the highest setting and starting the virtual cam again. I believe I tested this yesterday as well but for some reason it looks totally different today. Yesterday it looked like how my webex looked today.

I have to do some more testing...


----------



## MeKLiN (Jun 15, 2019)

MeKLiN from tinychat/youtube here, this is to those who experience grey line issues: Set your desktop to 1440x1080, set your output resolution to 1440x1080, set your scaled resolution to 480x360, once your stream or cam or whatever output you are using is on, open the virtual cam driver. Double click the aspect ratio check box. These are the tricks I've learned using tinychat, and trying to make things easier for hours and hours as well as trying different resolutions and cam/desktop/desktop stream viewbox sizes for performance reasons.

edit: cams are in 4:3 and most webcams at 16:9, and desktops as well. this force them right mode :)


----------



## MeKLiN (Jun 15, 2019)

MeKLiN said:


> MeKLiN from tinychat/youtube here, this is to those who experience grey line issues: Set your desktop to 1440x1080, set your output resolution to 1440x1080, set your scaled resolution to 480x360, once your stream or cam or whatever output you are using is on, open the virtual cam driver. Double click the aspect ratio check box. These are the tricks I've learned using tinychat, and trying to make things easier for hours and hours as well as trying different resolutions and cam/desktop/desktop stream viewbox sizes for performance reasons.
> 
> edit: cams are in 4:3 and most webcams at 16:9, and desktops as well. this force them right mode :)


dont know how has something to do with the conversion and his forced output of 640x360 on vcamdriver


----------



## jammer134 (Jun 24, 2019)

I had OBS Virtual Camera working on my OBS, but then I updated OBS to version 23.2.1 and I lost the ability to show a "BROWSER" as a source to my scenes. I saw online that I need to uninstall OBS and then re-install the current version of OBS. I did that, and it fixed being able to add a browser as a scene. However now, I lost my Virtual Camera!

So I downloaded & ran the latest OBS-VirtualCam2.0.2.exe - but it still doesn't show up in my TOOLS menu. I've tried to re-install it several times, but no success. I'm not sure what to do. I've been searching several forums with no answers.

Each time I install it I get two messages saying "DllRegisterServer in C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll succeeded."

AND - when I open other programs like ZOOM - it sees the OBS virtual camera as a camera source! But when I select it, there is no signal, just a grey screen.

I'm not sure what to do differently. Any ideas? HELP!

Thanks in advance!

UPDATE:

Problem solved! When I uninstalled the previous version I did not uninstall all of my user settings and other things attached to the program. So when I uninstalled EVERYTHING and then re-installed the latest version. It worked. Wow, what a waste of time! Hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## C7_4K (Jun 25, 2019)

Any fix ?


----------



## Stormin (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm new to OBS and OBS-VirtualCam. Just FYI.

I've installed Virtual Cam and the OBS-Camera  appears in Skype.

But it doesn't appear in Zoom.

This may be a Zoom problem of course. But just wondering...

Thanks


----------



## Stormin (Jun 30, 2019)

Stormin said:


> I'm new to OBS and OBS-VirtualCam. Just FYI.
> 
> I've installed Virtual Cam and the OBS-Camera  appears in Skype.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I think this was my error. I noticed that Zoom was still running in the background. So I properly closed it, and then restarted Zoom. And the OBS-Camera source then appeared. Sorry for the hassle!


----------



## snotboy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi is it possible to install this onto Mac computers?


----------



## dlramfan (Jul 25, 2019)

Gray Screen
catxfish: Thank you for your work on OBS-VirtualCam. I currently have 2.0.2. I am running OBS version 23.2.1 (64 bit) and Windows 10 Build 1903 on both the Broadcast PC and Remote viewing PC. I am using Google Hangouts and VLC Capture. Both DO see OBS-Camera. Both programs are displaying a gray screen. I've researched other posts here and have explored the solutions that have been tried by others: Run OBS as Administrator, Install Microsoft Visual Studio C++ (x 64) (x 86) 2008, 2010, 2012, 2017-2019 (accompanied by a restart). I've followed the instructions many times for the installation, setting Filter, and Starting Virtual Cam from 'Tools' menu. I have also used AnyCam to search (takes about an hour) and this software can't even find OBS-Camera. I am at a loss :(
Please be kind enough to provide any input you can. I appreciate your work and will donate!
Cheers.


----------



## MrG2EK (Aug 1, 2019)

i want to switch from 4 cam to 1 i tried everything and i can't manage to find where to find it ... if someone could help me that'll be awesome !


----------



## Notreally (Aug 22, 2019)

My OBS does not show virtualcam under tools


----------



## oscarbello (Sep 11, 2019)

If you plan to use OBC VirtualCam in BlueJeans Windows, please install and use the BlueJeans Windows 1.x version to correctly select the OBC VirtualCam device.


----------



## jestuder (Sep 20, 2019)

@oscarbello I had the same issue with the current version 24 release candidate of OBS.  I dropped back to version 23 of OBS and it appeared.  I would uninstall OBS software and install version 23.  Then you should be good to go.


----------



## scarlett (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello, I downloaded the new version of OBS STUDIO and I can not install the Virtual Cam, you could please tell me how it works in the new version? Thank you


----------



## GlennPC (Sep 22, 2019)

This plugin no longer shows up under "Tools". It was working fine in the last version of OBS Studio 23.2.1. I had to revert back from ver. 24.0.1 to use it again.


----------



## scarlett (Sep 23, 2019)

hello good morning, I understand that the new pluggin has not come out, or how it is done now, thanks for your help


----------



## scarlett (Sep 23, 2019)

with the new version of obs how virtual cam is used, thanks for the help


----------



## vavomeye91 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi guys. Have any of you try making a virtualcam be recognized as physical webcam? I'm programming an application via Xamarin and need to try out virtualcam output as Xamarin webcam. Everything updated and installed properly. Genymotion has bad resolution on camera input (making it better would close the case too btw), so I would like to try it on Visual Studio. Registry changed with proper package from catxfish. Thanks in advance. Anyone? PLEASE HELP 3 WEEKS OF NIGHTMARES :(


----------



## catxfish (Sep 30, 2019)

catxfish updated OBS-VirtualCam with a new update entry:

OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.4



> - Change ffmpeg dependency for OBS 24 ( Don't use this version if you haven't updated OBS )



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bschwartz (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello.  I am trying to solve an infinite video loop problem.  When I select the OBS Virtual Cam as my camera in an application like Hangouts and turn video on, I get the video loop.  I've confirmed the plug in is active, I've tried to turn off HW acceleration everywhere I can, and I am using two displays with OBS on one and the Hangouts on the other both connected to a reasonably powerful NVIDIA card. I am searching far and wide for help.  I would be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## A Random Lantern (Nov 6, 2019)

Will you someday be adding a virtual microphone? I'd like to play my mp4s on OBS and for the user on the other end to hear it. I don't want to switch back to manycam by how shit it is imo.


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice! but can we define a specific "scene" or a "source" instead of  sending the OBS' program output:?


----------



## ledgeri (Nov 23, 2019)

HUGE Thank you!
I am in a sitution, when it saved me 6 USD :)


----------



## Norgewalk (Nov 25, 2019)

I think this is the same as: upbunkerhill, post: 405789

The output video isn't clear. It isn't as noticeable in any video but when displaying text, such as a PDF document or something it is very fuzzy; to the point where some of it is unreadable. 
I'm trying to use OBS to share visuals alongside my camera over Hangouts when playing D&D instead of using Hangouts share screen option instead of my camera. Any handouts, maps, or items I share are hard for everyone to see. They are crystal clear when just using hangouts 'share screen'. 
I have tried every setting adjustment and read every comment in this thread with no avail. 
My standard settings are all 1920x1080. (Base & Output) and 30fps. I have tried every combination possible.

Is there anything else to try?

Here is a side by side of a document being shared over Hangouts without any resizing or scaling. 
The left is hangouts with the Virtual Cam and the right is the source document Adobe window.


----------



## PotatoLord (Dec 6, 2019)

I added Virtual Camera to my obs and I've experimenting with the single and quad camera to see if that is the problem, but I selected my Chrome camera as OBS-Camera and whenever I try to use it chrome switches it on the site to my webcam. Does anyone know how I can fix this?


----------



## PotatoLord (Dec 7, 2019)

PotatoLord said:


> I added Virtual Camera to my obs and I've experimenting with the single and quad camera to see if that is the problem, but I selected my Chrome camera as OBS-Camera and whenever I try to use it chrome switches it on the site to my webcam. Does anyone know how I can fix this?


this problem has happened a year ago as well, https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/34


----------



## minzojian (Dec 7, 2019)

very useful plugin! thx!
anyway, can you support 90 degree rotate transform? as you already supported horizontal flip.
cause sometimes we want push stream with landscape view in to a mobile phone with a portrait view 

also, there is a bug, if first time install with 4 virtual webcams installed, there is no way to remove them, even i reinstall and selected "only 1 webcam", there is still keep 4 webcams


----------



## uglyeoin (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for this awesome plugin.  I tried using it with Zoom.us and it came out really blurry as if it was out of resolution somehow.  Can anyone help me to understand why that is and how I can resolve this?  I look a bit foolish just sitting in front of a green screen :)


----------



## kris0725pl (Dec 27, 2019)

this plugin is amaizing!!! My good...OBS is heaven for streamers :)


----------



## Edo2020 (Jan 5, 2020)

Dear Catxfish could you please say when will be available plugin for Apple Macbook? My friend work in Bongacams and this product don't work with their services. Camera don't identified by bongacams and we can't configure OBS for better work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sotspodcast (Jan 8, 2020)

Is it possible to make Facebook Messenger recognize OBS Virtual Camera as a webcam source? I can't get it to. Works great with Skype & Hangouts.


----------



## zs559h (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi,
I use this plug-in and have got some of my coworkers using it as well. I just helped two get set up to use OBS  and OBS Virtual Cam today. In one case, everything went flawlessly (as it did in my setup), but in another we couldn't get Virtual Cam to show up in Tools. 
We are not savvy with coding or anything. What do we need to look at or do to get it to work for them?
Thanks in advanced. 

Z


----------



## zs559h (Jan 10, 2020)

DarkSide_Bricks said:


> Update - I got it working.


I'm having the same issue. What did you do to get it to work?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## BenDrowned1910 (Jan 12, 2020)

Is it possible to use OBS as an audio source on a browser, in the same sense that the Virtual cam can act as a video source?


----------



## M4N (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi, I can't make obs-camera work with resolution of 864x480. My obs video setting base, output and preview scaling are set to 864x480. but obs-camera only gives me output in 1920x1080.( i mean on thirdparty app when i select obs-camera got red screen because virtual cam dont match with 864x480) What can I have wrong? virtual cam are running (start) and i have logitech c920.


----------



## DrewKies (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi there - I have an odd bug when using VirtualCam with RC Meetings (aka Zoom).   When I press stop video, then try to restart, sometimes I get frozen video and it crashes RC Meetings.   This has happened on multiple machines - just not sure why it would behave like that.  Thanks for the amazing plugin.


----------



## merkinerkin (Feb 7, 2020)

This doesn't seem to work in BlueJeans (the newest one) or Skype anymore.


----------



## B3bitoPR (Mar 12, 2020)

Im kinda new to OBS and I've been playing around with OBS + OBS VirtualCam.  Im having a hard time understanding why I get a drost effect when using the OBS VirtualCam.  I'm wondering if I did something wrong.  Using 1 webcam, setup 2  video sources.... one using integrated laptop camera and the other is set to use OBS Virtual Cam.  Screen caps included


----------



## Oleksiy Rudenko (Mar 15, 2020)

Solved an issue when VirtualCam wouldn't appear under Tools menu. Hope this will help out others stuck at this point.
Affected versions: OBS 24.0.3 x64, OBS VirtualCam 2.0.4, Windows 10
I noticed that OBS suggested installation under /Program Files while VirtualCam got installed under /Program Files (x86)/obs-studio
VirtualCam didn't offer any directory choice. So I ended up indicating OBS Studio to install under /Program Files (x86)


----------



## AdaLovelace (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi there and thank you for this wonderful plugin.  However I am having trouble getting it to work.  I've tried installing it (using the installer) with OBS versions 22, 23, and 24.  But every time, I fail to see the plugin in tools. :(  Please see the attached images.


----------



## AdaLovelace (Mar 15, 2020)

AdaLovelace said:


> Hi there and thank you for this wonderful plugin.  However I am having trouble getting it to work.  I've tried installing it (using the installer) with OBS versions 22, 23, and 24.  But every time, I fail to see the plugin in tools. :(  Please see the attached images.



OKAY NEVERMIND!  Thanks to the previous post by Oleksiy Rudenko, I was encouraged to keep trying things.  I installed OBS 24 into my x86 Program Files folder as he suggested.  Then I reinstalled OBS Virtual Cam.  Still, nothing in tools.  Then I manually copied the obs-virtualoutput.dll file from my previous install of OBS (which was in Program Files, not Program Files 86 lol) into the plugins directory of my fresh install (in Program Files 86) and IT FINALLY WORKED!


----------



## W1ck3dME (Mar 17, 2020)

Good Afternoon 
Thank you for a very cool plugin 
I'm using it to deliver digital training from home 

I have a feature request (and I know it has been asked before)
could a virtual mic be added to the plugin this will allow control from OBS


----------



## FGT (Mar 17, 2020)

I have been using the VirtualCam plugin for cisco webex meetings for a while now but it does not work with webex teams, is there a solution for the problem


----------



## moratoz_00 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello, i have a problem, i've choose the wrong directory for install the plugin and it dosen't show up on obs. What i can do to fix it? Thanks


----------



## Michalisko (Mar 18, 2020)

Does It work with OBS 25?
I'm trying to use it but it doesn't appear in OBS...


----------



## jgq85 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi I install but I don't see any virtual cam in the tools menu. Is it somewhere else? 
I'm on OBS 23.2.1 (64-bit)


----------



## jgq85 (Mar 19, 2020)

NVM: I updated to latest and it's showing now


----------



## asaferamos (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello guys, can you help me? 
]Until yesterday Skype could recognize the OSB virtualcam normally but yesterday I scanned with Avast Antivirus and it stopped working.
 I've tried to reinstall everything, I've registered by cmd as instructed but to no avail. 
Do not recognize as webcam anymore.
 HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## capataci (Mar 20, 2020)

I have everything updated, installed through the installer but it doesn't show up under tools.
Any fixes?
thank you


----------



## stroti (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi,

thanks for the plugin! Great!

My problem is similar to Norgewalk´s post from Nov 2019.

I would like to stream my Cams and Streams to Microft Teams.
The Output of OBS with Direct Cam is blury and at a low resolution, as you can see below!
An today Update to 25.01 made no dfference. I am using Direct Cam 2.04.

A few times (5% of cases) the output is good, but i can´t figure our any difference od use.
I took a look of the stream via  VLC-Player and Many Cam to make sure, that the problem is not caused by MS Teams.
Same result, no matter which software I start first.

Changing the resolution in dthe Vdeosettings of OBS has no effekt (is no at 1920x1080)

Any Ideas?   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oteck (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello all, i'm kinda new to this but i'm having issues with a SVBONY SV205 8MP USB3 (telescope camera) from being uitilized, i can't select anything in the option regarding resolution or fps and just bare bone. There is no driver for this thing so it prevents my software (hp3d) from even seeing it


----------



## stroti (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi, in Addition to my post #303
Tried it with 2 other PCs
All PCs (including ther first) are running Win10 64Bit.
The

PC 1.)
Installed OBS 24.03 + VirtualCam 2.04. Installer -> Blurry
Updated to 25.01 -> Blurry
PC2.) Installed 25.01 + Virtual Cam 2.04 Installer -> Blurry

I have these Problem on every PC an all other users have not?
Please help!  Thanks


----------



## Anonymous-Mischief (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello,
Sorry I'm a newbie at this. Just started to tinker with OBS. I'm wanting to use OBS as the camera source for my Skype video calls but my computer is not detecting the virtual camera. I've got OBS 25.0.1 installed and installed the OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.4 via the executable file. Now I'm able to see the VirtualCam option in the Tools menu but whenever I start VirtualCam to use OBS as a camera source, it does not show up as a video source in my Skype application. I've made sure that OBS and Skype are running on the Integrated Graphics processor but still to now avail. 

VirtualCam is for making OBS a camera source to other apps and not just a video capture device in OBS correct? I'm finding that with VirtualCam on, I'm able to select it as a video capture device. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm using a laptop running Windows 10 Home on 64 bit. OBS is installed in Program Files and not Program Files (x86). 

Thanks


----------



## stroti (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi *Anonymous-Mischief*

in this Thread os posted, that onle the Desktop-Version of Skype is supported. 

regards
Ralf


----------



## kurama3114 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello, I am having problem where the virtual cam output is at 640x360, even though everything else is set to 1080p. The output looks fine in obs, but is very pixelated when used as a webcam. Is there any known fix to this? Thanks!


----------



## stroti (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi Kurama,

maybe, this is my problem (see post above #303), too.
How did you find out the resoution of virtual cam?

Best regards!
Ralf


----------



## Railton (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi, I installed VirtualCam with the 4 camera option but I want to change to a single camera.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but that didn't work.  How can I change this?

Thanks.


----------



## IslandOfHope (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi,

I'm trying to use VirtualCam in Skype and I, too, have a resolution problem (like stroti). As the others here describe, the output is very blurry. Inspired by GitHub issue 43 I tested the output also with VLC player and ffplay. Output looks blurry with VLC as well (same as Skype). Output looks find with ffplay. I don't get it. :(
Is there anything that can help get to the bottom of this issue? I'm currently trying to compile the source code to add some debug logging, but so far I couldn't manage to compile it (I get a lot of "unresolved external symbol" errors).
Can someone please help?

Thanks
Markus


----------



## Railton (Mar 23, 2020)

Railton said:


> Hi, I installed VirtualCam with the 4 camera option but I want to change to a single camera.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but that didn't work.  How can I change this?
> 
> Thanks.



The other cameras have now disappeared.  Not sure why they didn't go straight away but it appears that uninstall/reinstall worked.


----------



## VegasStreamer (Mar 23, 2020)

Question on using VirtualCam with Skype: I'm trying to do a multicam skype window show with friends calling in. Their streams look good for the most part, but the return video they are getting on their screens is 3 seconds behind. Is their any way for them to have less lag in video?My upload speed is 35mb/s.


----------



## LFJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi there, any help appreciated.

Win 10 1909 fresh install. Installed Studio and VirtualCam. All appears successful and virtual cam appears as an available device. However if you try to use it with Zoom conferencing you get Error "Failed to start video". Physical webcam ok. However if you try MS Teams simply the device test the preview is fine for VirtualCam?

Any secrets here we are missing?  Thanks


----------



## MSabanSmith (Mar 24, 2020)

I have a problem with this, too. Latest version of OBS and latest version of VirtualCam. I'm trying to get it to work in Zoom for remote teaching. Everything is set up in OBS no problem as far as I can see, but Zoom says it is unable to start the cam....Any ideas?


----------



## jared.crane (Mar 24, 2020)

Having the same problem with Zoom not allowing me to start cam.


----------



## WindowsTV (Mar 24, 2020)

I am having trouble with the plugin, I'm trying to use this with Zoom and the video won't appear. The sources are there but they are _black _every time. I tested with Discord and the video renders. I'm not sure if this an issue with Zoom or not..anyone able to help?


----------



## LFJ (Mar 25, 2020)

As an update to this, I have discovered you can work with Zoom if you cancel the app and only use web browser. App would be great if anyone has a fix :)


----------



## YannickM (Mar 25, 2020)

LFJ said:


> As an update to this, I have discovered you can work with Zoom if you cancel the app and only use web browser. App would be great if anyone has a fix :)


This works perfectly! Just use te browser app and it will work. Thanks for the tip, helps me a lot!


----------



## JBC (Mar 25, 2020)

LFG & YannickM,  Was having same problem.  So, tried with the browser not app but with the browser there's no option within the camera to switch to the VirtualCam?  Thoughts? TIA


----------



## mdb_ch (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello to all

I have the same problem shown in post #303. When I am opening the obs camera in microsoft teams or zoom it's blurry and unsharp. When I open the virtual camera in vlc it's showing the input at a ratio of 4:3 automaticlly. That's wrong. My set output in obs is 16:9. Could that be part of the problem?


----------



## feral (Mar 25, 2020)

To fix the current Zoom problem read this:








						Zoom windows application fails to activate camera, while it works with Skype on the same machine · Issue #78 · CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam
					

Virtual camera works well with Skype but I cannot make it work with the zoom application on Windows 10. Zoom application gives the error saying: Cannot start video Failed to start the video camera....




					github.com
				




TL:DR the current version of Zoom is not compatible with the Virtual Cam DLL.

You need to install the previous version of Zoom (4.67):   https://d11yldzmag5yn.cloudfront.net/prod/4.6.18176.0301/ZoomInstaller.exe


----------



## JBC (Mar 25, 2020)

feral said:


> To fix the current Zoom problem read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## magicat777 (Mar 26, 2020)

@feral, you are a life-saver! I've spent the last two days installing uninstalling versions of OBS, Virtual Cam, and Zoom trying to find the magic sauce. I'd finally found 4.1 to work as well; but this is way better.  Thank you so much!


----------



## takei (Mar 26, 2020)

feral said:


> To fix the current Zoom problem read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I created an account to thank you :)


----------



## finnlander (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you so much, this solved our problem and we decided to switch from WebEx to Zoom (paid Zoom)



feral said:


> To fix the current Zoom problem read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottylmt (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi all.. I'm in desperate need of help with this plugin.

Each time I try to use it as a source on either Zoom or Skype, it crashes the chatting program. OBS still stays on just fine, but the zoom chat closes, tries to reopen the meeting, and then closes immediately.

I really need this for my work so any help is appreciated.

Thank you, Scott

(edited to add... I have tried to install the old zoom linked above, to no avail.

Also, when I downloaded it I unwittingly created a new destination folder called OBS Plugins instead of the original OBS because I was afraid it would override. So I downloaded the zip file, and copy/pasted the files in manually... and then used a youtube video to show me how to run a command to register it with Windows)


----------



## leotheleopardnz (Mar 27, 2020)

Okay so this is just not installing for me at all. I run the installer and it installs to where I have OBS installed, I run OBS and there's nothing new in my Tools menu. I install it manually, get errors through the whole thing because apparently the DLL doesn't exist, finally manage to get that done and yet there is still nothing new in my tools menu. Did I do something wrong somehow by downloading the exe and running it?


----------



## mijowe (Mar 27, 2020)

vertual cam was working then stopped i have disabled firewall and uninstalled avg cleaned out registry and reinstalled obs and obs vertual camera  registered the dll files as admin but still not working anymore?

log file below

15:19:46.104: CoInitializeEx succeeded: 0x00000001
15:19:46.104: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz
15:19:46.104: CPU Speed: 2394MHz
15:19:46.104: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4
15:19:46.105: Physical Memory: 8102MB Total, 5424MB Free
15:19:46.105: Windows Version: 6.3 Build 9600 (release: unavailable; revision: 19464; 64-bit)
15:19:46.105: Running as administrator: true
15:19:46.105: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
15:19:46.106: Sec. Software Status:
15:19:46.107:     Windows Defender: enabled (AV)
15:19:46.107:     Windows Firewall: disabled (FW)
15:19:46.107:     Windows Defender: enabled (ASW)
15:19:46.108: Current Date/Time: 2020-03-27, 15:19:46
15:19:46.108: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
15:19:46.108: Portable mode: false
15:19:46.482: OBS 25.0.1 (64-bit, windows)
15:19:46.482: ---------------------------------
15:19:46.483: ---------------------------------
15:19:46.483: audio settings reset:
15:19:46.483:     samples per sec: 44100
15:19:46.483:     speakers:        2
15:19:46.485: ---------------------------------
15:19:46.485: Initializing D3D11...
15:19:46.485: Available Video Adapters: 
15:19:46.485:     Adapter 0: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
15:19:46.485:       Dedicated VRAM: 0
15:19:46.485:       Shared VRAM:    1879048192
15:19:46.486:       Driver Version: 10.18.10.3412
15:19:46.487:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={1360, 768}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=
15:19:46.489: Loading up D3D11 on adapter Intel(R) HD Graphics Family (0)
15:19:46.495: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
15:19:46.495: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
15:19:47.189: ---------------------------------
15:19:47.189: video settings reset:
15:19:47.189:     base resolution:   1360x768
15:19:47.189:     output resolution: 1088x614
15:19:47.189:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
15:19:47.189:     fps:               30/1
15:19:47.189:     format:            NV12
15:19:47.189:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
15:19:47.189: NV12 texture support not available
15:19:47.189: Audio monitoring device:
15:19:47.189:     name: Default
15:19:47.189:     id: default
15:19:47.190: ---------------------------------
15:19:47.195: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
15:19:47.196: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
15:19:47.219: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
15:19:47.221: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
15:19:47.222: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
15:19:47.248: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
15:19:47.384: starting virtual-output on VirtualCam'1'
15:19:47.387: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
15:19:47.402: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
15:19:47.402: No blackmagic support
15:19:47.406: ---------------------------------
15:19:47.406:   Loaded Modules:
15:19:47.406:     win-wasapi.dll
15:19:47.406:     win-mf.dll
15:19:47.406:     win-dshow.dll
15:19:47.406:     win-decklink.dll
15:19:47.406:     win-capture.dll
15:19:47.406:     vlc-video.dll
15:19:47.406:     text-freetype2.dll
15:19:47.406:     rtmp-services.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-x264.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-vst.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-virtualoutput.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-transitions.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-text.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-qsv11.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-outputs.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-filters.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
15:19:47.406:     obs-browser.dll
15:19:47.406:     image-source.dll
15:19:47.406:     frontend-tools.dll
15:19:47.406:     enc-amf.dll
15:19:47.406:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
15:19:47.406:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
15:19:47.406: ---------------------------------
15:19:47.406: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
15:19:47.409: All scene data cleared
15:19:47.409: ------------------------------------------------
15:19:47.440: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized
15:19:47.449: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized
15:19:47.450: [window-capture: 'Window Capture'] update settings:
15:19:47.450:     executable: EOS Utility.exe
15:19:47.451: Switched to scene 'Scene'
15:19:47.451: ------------------------------------------------
15:19:47.451: Loaded scenes:
15:19:47.451: - scene 'Scene':
15:19:47.451:     - source: 'Window Capture' (window_capture)
15:19:47.451: ------------------------------------------------
15:19:47.477: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
15:19:47.477:


----------



## DavidWebb (Mar 27, 2020)

feral said:


> To fix the current Zoom problem read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just registered to say thanks for this. Was pulling my hair our trying to figure out why it would detect the Virtual Cam but wouldn't show an image.

I think...... something to the same effect has caused Skype to stop working too. My Skype with OBS VC was working today... I had to update in order to reboot - when I loaded Skype, Windows had changed all it's permissions back to "No" and I had to re-allow Skype mic and webcam access. When I did, Skype no longer even shows Virtual Cam as an option in the list now.


----------



## husene (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello 
How to Use OBS-VirtualCam in BlueStack  And Windows 10 Camera Application 
Plz Help Me  Tanx


----------



## TheSandman94 (Mar 29, 2020)

leotheleopardnz said:


> Okay so this is just not installing for me at all. I run the installer and it installs to where I have OBS installed, I run OBS and there's nothing new in my Tools menu. I install it manually, get errors through the whole thing because apparently the DLL doesn't exist, finally manage to get that done and yet there is still nothing new in my tools menu. Did I do something wrong somehow by downloading the exe and running it?


I also have this issue. I have tried both the manual install as well as the auto install. Both says it successfully registers the DLL files however nothing is appearing in the OBS > Tools tab.
I can find the webcam source in Discord, but it just comes up with a grey screen when I test it.
Please help!

Thanks

EDIT:
Found this in the OBS logs:
21:11:37.292: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-virtualoutput.dll' not loaded
Hope this helps in finding the issue.


----------



## BlockTunes (Mar 30, 2020)

Im trying to get it to work with programs in chrome, discord is detecting it but windows isn't showing OBS-Camera in device manager, and chrome isnt detecting a webcam, any fixes?


----------



## Paul van Dinther (Mar 31, 2020)

Windows 10.
Chrome browser Version 80.0.3987.149 (Official Build) (64-bit)
OBS 25.0.1  running latest virtual web cam plugin.
Make sure you start virtual web cam first... Tools-VirtualCam and click start button.

https://webcamtests.com     all my cameras show up correctly.


----------



## einermeiner (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello everybody,

I am just starting to use OBS and would like to use the tool in conjunction with OBS VirtualCam.

I have installed everything with the installer. It works just as well under de.webcamtests.com as in Microsoft Teams.

Unfortunately the camera is not shown in Skype. Teamviewer always crashes. In Zoom I have a gray screen. In the device manager in Windows under Cameras no OBS camera is shown (maybe that's normal).

I have already installed and tested the 64bit version, but it didn't help.

Do you have an idea?

Thx und regards!


----------



## scottylmt (Mar 31, 2020)

To anybody who has gotten this to work with the previous version of zoom... would you mind sharing your settings with me?

I downloaded the previous version of zoom linked by Feral, and it says VIDEO NOT RECOGNIZED, CHOOSE ANOTHER CAMERA.

Please help I need this for work!




takei said:


> I created an account to thank you :)


----------



## tmadel (Mar 31, 2020)

mdb_ch said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I have the same problem shown in post #303. When I am opening the obs camera in microsoft teams or zoom it's blurry and unsharp. When I open the virtual camera in vlc it's showing the input at a ratio of 4:3 automaticlly. That's wrong. My set output in obs is 16:9. Could that be part of the problem?


I have the same issue......


----------



## Mitras (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi,

Same issue here with Zoom - grey image even if i can choose Obs Camera
Strange thing is that if working perflectly with Skype

OBS Studio 25.0.1
OBS VirtualCam 2.0.4
Zoom 4.6.8 (19178.0323)
Skype 8.58.0.98


----------



## einermeiner (Apr 1, 2020)

Mitras said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same issue here with Zoom - grey image even if i can choose Obs Camera
> Strange thing is that if working perflectly with Skype
> ...



I'dont even see the OBS-Cam in Skype. I still reinstalled Teamviewer, because I can't change the camera source anymore (OBS-Cam was preselected) and Teamviwer allways crash when I choose camera settings...

In the meantime, I tested Xsplitter. It works with Zoom (watermark) but even Teamviewer crashes an Skype don't show the cam.


----------



## J'sun (Apr 1, 2020)

catxfish said:


> catxfish submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam - plugin for output to directshow
> 
> ...


I am new to this forum so forgive me if I am asking a newbie question. I am using the Virtual-Camera plugin with Sony A6300. I have to use the sony remote application for my a6300 to be used in OBS which works great. When I attempt to use the Virtual camera all I get is a black screen. To my understanding I have done everything correctly but I could have missed something. There were no errors during the install, I have rebooted any advice is appreciated. I want to use the virtual camera for Zoom has anyone had success? I am using a laptop Windows 10 64bit thanks in advance for your help


----------



## J'sun (Apr 1, 2020)

J'sun said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if I am asking a newbie question. I am using the Virtual-Camera plugin with Sony A6300. I have to use the sony remote application for my a6300 to be used in OBS which works great. When I attempt to use the Virtual camera all I get is a black screen. To my understanding I have done everything correctly but I could have missed something. There were no errors during the install, I have rebooted any advice is appreciated. I want to use the virtual camera for Zoom has anyone had success? I am using a laptop Windows 10 64bit thanks in advance for your help


Wanted to add that FPS and Video Format are red and won't allow me to edit anything just in case that helps


----------



## J'sun (Apr 1, 2020)

J'sun said:


> Wanted to add that FPS and Video Format are red and won't allow me to edit anything just in case that helps


I kept reading and installed the previous version of zoom and the Virtual Camera is working I will be donating to this forum


----------



## Doug Willis (Apr 1, 2020)

Is it possible to get a status on the availability of VirtualCam for the latest Mac OSX (Catalina). I am pleased to see that OBS Studio (64bit) is now available for Mac, but as far as I can tell, VirtualCam is not.

Given that most of the world is now in Lockdown, and availability of regular WebCams are in high demand and not readily in stock (at least in my region), the need for additional options like being able to use other cameras (with VitualCam) could not be more urgent at this time.

Developers, please make this a priority and develop and release a VirtualCam for Mac, or at least give people a indication of if and when this will happen.

Thanks and stay safe.


----------



## syntax101 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have issues using Virtual Cam on my Facebook live.. what is the reason, why my FB Live donot have audio in stream using Virtual Cam? However if i tried to record my preview audio is present.. Any help?


----------



## DaBoom (Apr 2, 2020)

None of the download links seem to be working. I keep getting:

*504 Gateway Time-out*
The server didn't respond in time.


----------



## tiiagofaustiino (Apr 3, 2020)

O aplicativo ZOOM Cloud Meetings foi atualizado e a câmera virtual não é mais suportada.


----------



## jlader (Apr 3, 2020)

Latest version of Zoom breaks OBS Vitualcam


----------



## thewinger (Apr 3, 2020)

Is it possible to see a obs-virtualcam through the local network.
I have a cam attached to a PC Windows 10 with OBS-virtualcam started.
Could that VirtualCam be seen by a MacBook in the same network to use it in Microsoft Teams for example?


----------



## McDizzle (Apr 3, 2020)

Is this still working for people using OBS 25?  After installing and registering through cmd, I still don't see OBS VIrtual Cam listed under tools


----------



## PedjaS (Apr 3, 2020)

This is great plugin. It should be integrated in base installation of OBS.

Is is possible to get Start / Stop button on the main screen, at the same place where starting and stopping streaming is available?


----------



## fiercedude (Apr 3, 2020)

I've searched around for a couple of days and haven't found anything on this issue. Everything seems to be set up correctly in OBS, but OBS-camera is not being detected. Specifically, I am trying to use Google Meet. I thought it wasn't working anywhere, but I found it does work in Discord. What am I doing wrong/what do I need to do to fix this issue?

EDIT: Turns out the issue was that I just needed to restart Chrome lol.


----------



## timmoty (Apr 4, 2020)

jlader said:


> Latest version of Zoom breaks OBS Vitualcam


Yes, this is confirm, my older zoom is 4.6.4 and it works fine with OBS Virtual Cam.
I know 4.6.6 to 4.6.9 (the latest) all are not compatible with OBC Virtual Cam.


----------



## Rakcom (Apr 4, 2020)

timmoty said:


> Yes, this is confirm, my older zoom is 4.6.4 and it works fine with OBS Virtual Cam.
> I know 4.6.6 to 4.6.9 (the latest) all are not compatible with OBC Virtual Cam.


This is being discussed here https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/78


----------



## spew120 (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a machine with no physical webcam, and no drivers. OBS-Camera doesn't show up as an option in any application at all. Is there a generic driver out there I should install?


----------



## Ronald Cz (Apr 5, 2020)

Could not get Virtual camera recognized in Zoom. I do not have a subscription to Zoom but the OBS Virtual camera shows up however would not start. I did get it to work in Skype but not zoom. Am I missing something? I started OBS  first and had it working then went to Zoom but had a "failed to load camera"                 


.


----------



## jlm70 (Apr 5, 2020)

I've read in the FAQ there's no plan for *MacOS version*, but... as there are other software that act as virtual webcam (like the "strange" Snap Camera plugin), this could be possible and... indeed in this corona virus bad period I'd like to "overcharge" my business Cisco Webex connection (from my Macbook Pro) with a better managed OBS-based stream, even connecting an Elgato Stream Deck...

*Any idea of a similar solution for MacOS?*

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## SoAcH (Apr 5, 2020)

Ronald Cz said:


> Could not get Virtual camera recognized in Zoom. I do not have a subscription to Zoom but the OBS Virtual camera shows up however would not start. I did get it to work in Skype but not zoom. Am I missing something? I started OBS  first and had it working then went to Zoom but had a "failed to load camera"
> 
> View attachment 53150.




Hello Ronald, I have the same problem, basically is the new Zoom Update, it fucked up the virtual cam pluging.

This was reply from Rackom up in post - #353 

Cheers


----------



## jlader (Apr 5, 2020)

jlm70 said:


> I've read in the FAQ there's no plan for *MacOS version*, but... as there are other software that act as virtual webcam (like the "strange" Snap Camera plugin), this could be possible and... indeed in this corona virus bad period I'd like to "overcharge" my business Cisco Webex connection (from my Macbook Pro) with a better managed OBS-based stream, even connecting an Elgato Stream Deck...
> 
> *Any idea of a similar solution for MacOS?*
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


you could try NDI (https://www.reddit.com/r/ElgatoGami..._to_zoom_skype_easy_with_elgato_non_camlinks/). It has a Mac plugin.  It does seem to be CPU intensive.


----------



## Ernesto-CH (Apr 5, 2020)

As I run in the same problem by using Logitech Capture, I figured out, that it is working very well on my HP Desktop, but it doesn't work on my two Microsoft Surface and it's also not working on my HP Notebook. All devices are running on newest Windows 10 releases and actual Zoom version. I don't understand it. I opened a support call at Zoom yesterday.


----------



## Ronald Cz (Apr 5, 2020)

"same problem by using Logitech Capture, " yes that is what I was using Logitech 920C webcam.  Should I try different web cams?


----------



## Ronald Cz (Apr 5, 2020)

"hybrys
1 point·8 days ago

Just an FYI for others, Zoom 4.6.7 is the last version that works with OBS-VirtualCam.
They've added a DLL safety check in 4.6.8, and it doesn't let OBS-VirtualCam load."

https://www.reddit.com/r/Zoom/comments/fpe208/obs_virtual_cam_to_zoom/


----------



## Ronald Cz (Apr 5, 2020)

This patch worked for me


*notr1ch commented 9 days ago*

I made a shitty patch that replaces the problematic DllSafeCheck.dll file installed by the newest version of Zoom with a dummy one that does nothing. Use at own risk etc.
https://r-1.ch/ok_zoomer.zip

From Link:
https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/78


----------



## Ronald Cz (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a question about the four OBS Virtual Cams to pick from. HOW do you make use of the four different cameras? Can they be set up for different scenes like Skype call, Google hang out scene, Duo call scene. I wanted to get four different video calls in one screen.


----------



## bwinklhofer (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey everybody,
I use VirtualCam to bring my Video from OBS to Zoom Meeting. The only problem is, that there is a delay of the video compared to audio in Zoom right now. The problem is, that my microphone is direktly connected to Zoom and the Video comes from VirtualCam/ OBS which causes the delay.
Is it possible, to export the audio from OBS to Zoom (like VirtualCam for Video does) or do you know any other solution for my problem?

Would be awesome if sombody could help me;)


----------



## WoozleEffect (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like Facebook Messenger om Chrome or Edge will give you a hardware error when trying to access ANY webcam if OBS is running a virtual cam. Even though the permissions are set up correctly to allow FB messenger to access the camera, it still gives the hardware error.
Meanwhile the OBS Camera virtual cam is recognized easily by other online chat platforms like Google Meet, Duo, etc. It works fine on Zoom as well.

FB Messenger video chat doesn't work at all with IE, so I couldn't do it there. I tried Firefox, and it DOES work... but only when doing one-on-one video calls. Firefox doesn't support group video chat on FB Messenger and fails, advising you to install Chrome, which we already know doesn't work.

I tried to use Skype, but it appears that virtual cam is using a protocol not recognized by the Windows 10 iterations fo Skype?

If anyone knows a work-around for the FB Messenger/ Google Chrome situation, or Skype compatibility, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## INDI03 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello! Now I found the right thread!  :)

*First of all, thx for effort!*

If I use Virtual Cam with Microsoft Teams or Jitsi or Zoom, the output in these Apps looks like 640p - it's pretty much worthless for presentations. Is there some way to have the full 1080p, or at least 720p come out of Virtual Cam or am I doing something wrong here?

Windows 10 64bit

Best, Oliver


----------



## gabegibitz (Apr 8, 2020)

OBS Virtual Cam isn't showing up under Tools in OBS 25.0.4. Is there an easy way to fix this?


----------



## vaco (Apr 9, 2020)

same problem here :(



gabegibitz said:


> OBS Virtual Cam isn't showing up under Tools in OBS 25.0.4. Is there an easy way to fix this?


----------



## spoobahP (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey all, I apologize in advance if this problem has already been solved, but I'm having trouble with VirtualCam output. Everytime I try to launch VirtualCam, I get the "Failed to start output" error. I have reinstalled/updated the drivers for my GPU, and restarted every program involved as well as my machine. 

Here's my log:
15:53:29.711: CoInitializeEx succeeded: 0x00000001
15:53:29.711: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
15:53:29.711: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
15:53:29.711: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
15:53:29.711: Physical Memory: 16328MB Total, 8861MB Free
15:53:29.711: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 (release: unavailable; revision: 23915; 64-bit)
15:53:29.711: Running as administrator: true
15:53:29.711: Aero is Disabled
15:53:29.712: Current Date/Time: 2020-04-09, 15:53:29
15:53:29.712: Browser Hardware Acceleration: false
15:53:29.712: Portable mode: false
15:53:30.721: OBS 25.0.1 (64-bit, windows)
15:53:30.721: ---------------------------------
15:53:30.740: ---------------------------------
15:53:30.740: audio settings reset:
15:53:30.740:     samples per sec: 44100
15:53:30.740:     speakers:        2
15:53:30.741: ---------------------------------
15:53:30.741: Initializing D3D11...
15:53:30.741: Available Video Adapters: 
15:53:30.743:     Adapter 0: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
15:53:30.743:       Dedicated VRAM: 2075787264
15:53:30.743:       Shared VRAM:    3997202432
15:53:30.744:       Driver Version: 26.21.14.4575
15:53:30.744:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=27EA33
15:53:30.745:       output 1: pos={-1600, 180}, size={1600, 900}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=W2053
15:53:30.747: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (0)
15:53:30.772: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
15:53:30.773: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
15:53:30.773: D3D11 GPU priority setup failed (not admin?)
15:53:31.169: ---------------------------------
15:53:31.169: video settings reset:
15:53:31.169:     base resolution:   1920x1080
15:53:31.169:     output resolution: 1920x1080
15:53:31.169:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
15:53:31.169:     fps:               60/1
15:53:31.169:     format:            NV12
15:53:31.169:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
15:53:31.169: NV12 texture support not available
15:53:31.170: Audio monitoring device:
15:53:31.170:     name: Default
15:53:31.170:     id: default
15:53:31.170: ---------------------------------
15:53:31.182: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
15:53:31.183: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
15:53:31.217: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
15:53:31.219: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
15:53:31.219: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
15:53:31.238: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
15:53:31.243: NVENC supported
15:53:31.326: starting virtual-output failed on VirtualCam'1'
15:53:31.329: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
15:53:31.356: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
15:53:31.356: No blackmagic support
15:53:31.359: ---------------------------------
15:53:31.359:   Loaded Modules:
15:53:31.359:     win-wasapi.dll
15:53:31.359:     win-mf.dll
15:53:31.359:     win-dshow.dll
15:53:31.359:     win-decklink.dll
15:53:31.359:     win-capture.dll
15:53:31.359:     vlc-video.dll
15:53:31.359:     text-freetype2.dll
15:53:31.359:     rtmp-services.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-x264.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-vst.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-virtualoutput.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-transitions.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-text.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-qsv11.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-outputs.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-filters.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
15:53:31.359:     obs-browser.dll
15:53:31.359:     image-source.dll
15:53:31.359:     frontend-tools.dll
15:53:31.359:     enc-amf.dll
15:53:31.359:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
15:53:31.359:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
15:53:31.359: ---------------------------------
15:53:31.359: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
15:53:31.371: All scene data cleared
15:53:31.372: ------------------------------------------------
15:53:31.387: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)' [44100 Hz] initialized
15:53:31.390: WASAPI: Device 'Mixer / SM58 (High Definition Audio Device)' [44100 Hz] initialized
15:53:31.404: Switched to scene 'Scene'
15:53:31.404: ------------------------------------------------
15:53:31.404: Loaded scenes:
15:53:31.404: - scene 'Scene':
15:53:31.404:     - source: 'Display Capture' (monitor_capture)
15:53:31.404:     - source: 'Video Capture Device' (dshow_input)
15:53:31.404:         - filter: 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter)
15:53:31.404: ------------------------------------------------
15:53:31.420: ---------------------------------
15:53:31.420: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
15:53:31.420:     video device: Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000
15:53:31.420:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0990&mi_00#7&e4671a2&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083}
15:53:31.420:     resolution: 640x480
15:53:31.420:     flip: 0
15:53:31.420:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
15:53:31.420:     format: I420
15:53:31.434: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
15:53:31.434: 
15:53:52.508: starting virtual-output failed on VirtualCam'1'
15:53:57.345: starting virtual-output failed on VirtualCam'1'


----------



## Paco Flores (Apr 10, 2020)

I can't get virtual cam to operate, install plugin visual studio 2017, and nothing is proving impossible for me. I urgently needed to be able to make it work, I have to broadcast on Google Meet this afternoon for work, (and I need to do a chroma) and I do not get it, could you help me, I would appreciate it forever. I write with a translator, I don't speak English, sorry if I didn't understand you very well. 

Upgrade to the latest version of OBS and install plugin 2.0.4 and I get nothing.


----------



## CaptainBetts (Apr 11, 2020)

*If you're a Windows 10 user there's no point trying to get OBS Virtual Cam to work until this program is updated and the bug is fixed*. Due to issues, installing this in OBS 25.0.4 won't make OBS Virtual Cam appear under "Tools". It's probably best to find an alternative program until it's fixed.

Hopefully a patch will come out soon, otherwise this program is sadly (literally) unusable.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't know for certain, but I think the issue with it not appearing in the tools menu only happens with people who don't have OBS installed in the default location. You should still be able to get the plugin working if you  manually move the files into the correct place in your obs-plugins directory.


----------



## vaco (Apr 11, 2020)

In my case, OBS is installed in default directory and all files are in obs-plugins directory. But still don't show up.

In logs I got this:
00:05:29.200: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-ffmpeg.dll' not loaded
00:05:29.214: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-virtualoutput.dll': The specified module could not be found.
00:05:29.214:  (126)
00:05:29.214: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-virtualoutput.dll' not loaded




dodgepong said:


> I don't know for certain, but I think the issue with it not appearing in the tools menu only happens with people who don't have OBS installed in the default location. You should still be able to get the plugin working if you  manually move the files into the correct place in your obs-plugins directory.


----------



## landshark92 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm a total noob with this stuff and I was hoping if anyone could help.  I have been trying to get OBS Virtual Cam to work with Snap Camera to no avail.  Snap Camera will not show OBS Virtual Cam as a source.  I am on Windows 10, using the latest versions of Snap Camera, OBS, and OBS Virtual Cam.  I tried to do a manual install of OBS Virtual Cam and was able to register the 64 bit directshow source.  For some reason, the 32 bit direct show source failed to register.  I've been struggling with this for a couple days straight now and I've gotten pretty heavy into some discussions on github that I didn't even understand half what was being said lol.  Can any of you guys try Snap Camera yourselves just to let me know I am not going crazy?  Thanks a million!


----------



## John010 (Apr 12, 2020)

When i tick "Flip horizontal" OBS crashes.

A current work around to flip is to do it via the edit menu in the OBS. 
But my other software flips the image, so using flip in virtural cam would allow me to see unflipped in OBS and still be correct for my other software.


----------



## mcomyford (Apr 13, 2020)

Question...  Should the "OBS-Camera" show up in Windows 10 as a device in Device Manager?

I have OBS 25.0.4 with OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.4.  I have started the camera and see the log entry below:

     03:00:44.352: starting virtual-output on VirtualCam'1'

But I do not see a virtual device in Device Manager for it.  I ask because on Skype I do not see the option for "OBS-Camera".

Appreciate any help!


----------



## BoukeKoning (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi there! I just downloaded virtualcam and installed it in the best way for me to see in the instructions. Used the .exe-file and additionally downloaded the .reg-files and installed them to. I rebooted a few times, but I can't seem to get this working. The virtual webcam, doesn't show up in the list of webcams in other programs. I've got no errors in OBS, it seems to me the plugin starts fine.

I tried a search in this discussion to find out if anyone else has this problem, I didn't manage to find it. If it is there, please paste a link here so I can read it. But else please help me what to do. Been using OBS for a week now and discovering every day. Hope to hear from you!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## feral (Apr 14, 2020)

Appears Zoom is now working with virtualcam, they've done a number of updates over the last few days for the security stuff.


----------



## mcomyford (Apr 14, 2020)

BoukeKoning said:


> Hi there! I just downloaded virtualcam and installed it in the best way for me to see in the instructions. Used the .exe-file and additionally downloaded the .reg-files and installed them to. I rebooted a few times, but I can't seem to get this working. The virtual webcam, doesn't show up in the list of webcams in other programs. I've got no errors in OBS, it seems to me the plugin starts fine.
> 
> I tried a search in this discussion to find out if anyone else has this problem, I didn't manage to find it. If it is there, please paste a link here so I can read it. But else please help me what to do. Been using OBS for a week now and discovering every day. Hope to hear from you!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



This sounds like the exact same behavior I am seeing on mine in my post right above yours.  Are you Windows 10 also?


----------



## alaska_05 (Apr 14, 2020)

feral said:


> Appears Zoom is now working with virtualcam, they've done a number of updates over the last few days for the security stuff.


May I know, which version is working right now?:
Which OBS version
which Virtualcam version
and which Zoom version


----------



## Mase (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks CatXfish. Is there a registery Key to make OBS the default webCam. I have tried doing within Windows devices & printers but my webcams don't show up there. I want to use it as the default cam in BluStacks. Right now I disabled the onboard webcam (DeviceManager)but it refused to use any other webCam.


----------



## mcomyford (Apr 15, 2020)

mcomyford said:


> Question...  Should the "OBS-Camera" show up in Windows 10 as a device in Device Manager?
> 
> I have OBS 25.0.4 with OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.4.  I have started the camera and see the log entry below:
> 
> ...



FYI...  I figured out my issue.  It was caused by the default version of Skype being used.  I ran into the same issue with the NDI virtual cam.  Once I uninstalled the built-in Skype and installed the one from the website both OBS and NDI were available.


----------



## RoamingRomans (Apr 15, 2020)

Anyone have any luck with getting the output resolution issue resolved? On an older install of VirtualCam and OBS, I have zero problems and my output resolution via VirtualCam is 1080p. On the current one, the output is very low resolution. Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## FlashNoob98 (Apr 17, 2020)

Who can help me? OBS continue to crash when i start Virtual Camera, i posted the log error here








						Unhandled exception: c0000005Date/Time: 2020-04-17, 16:58:46Fault address: 7 - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com


----------



## kokotron (Apr 17, 2020)

I have the same problem as @BoukeKoning  and possibly @mcomyford ... The virtual cameras won't show up in Viber, Skype, Teams, Hangouts in Firefox. BUT... they DO show up in VLC > Capture Device (the delay is horrible though). I used the installer.

Windows 10 1909, OBS 25.0.4, VirtualCam 2.0.4


----------



## Brooksons (Apr 18, 2020)

im having same issue as @kokotron and @BoukeKoning and above, Windows 10 version 1909 virtual cam is in tools but will not show up in other programs ie teams or skype, it will not show up in device manager or the windows 10 camera app, i can't see it on websites like test my webcam, im using a cannon EOS Rebel T100, i know it works as I had it working on my other pc which is running windows 7, it would show up in the 3rd party apps as obs camera 1-4, does anyone have any idea on what we can do to work around this?


----------



## DjMisc (Apr 18, 2020)

DarkSide_Bricks said:


> Update - I got it working.



Hey. Great to hear that there's a fix... Could you please share, as I have the same issue?


----------



## Sharper (Apr 18, 2020)

Heya!

I used to work with virtual cam long ago, updated to Win 10 some time ago now and can't get it to work anymore. The virtual cam just won't show up in the "Tools" list, but funnily enough in Discord there is an "OBS-Camera" to choose from.

Anyone can help me get it to show up in "Tools" again? I tried fresh installing, tried manually installing it but it doesn't seem to work. When I run the regsvr32 cmd prompt it tells me that the module hasn't been found (even though it's there).


----------



## Pammy (Apr 18, 2020)

CaptainBetts said:


> *If you're a Windows 10 user there's no point trying to get OBS Virtual Cam to work until this program is updated and the bug is fixed*. Due to issues, installing this in OBS 25.0.4 won't make OBS Virtual Cam appear under "Tools". It's probably best to find an alternative program until it's fixed.
> 
> Hopefully a patch will come out soon, otherwise this program is sadly (literally) unusable.



I'm using all of those (Windows 10, OBS 25.0.4) and Virtual Cam is working for me. I had it installed in earlier versions where it also worked, and upgraded. It still works.


----------



## Pammy (Apr 18, 2020)

I have been using OBS with Virtual Cam (great program, btw, thank you) on Skype. I would love to be able to sometimes record my calls, but I haven't found a way to do this without turning off Virtual Cam. 

I use the Window Capture but I only can see and hear my side of the conversation. If I turn off Virtual Cam, then I can record both sides. 

Does anyone have any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## colum3us (Apr 18, 2020)

Pammy said:


> I have been using OBS with Virtual Cam (great program, btw, thank you) on Skype. I would love to be able to sometimes record my calls, but I haven't found a way to do this without turning off Virtual Cam.
> 
> I use the Window Capture but I only can see and hear my side of the conversation. If I turn off Virtual Cam, then I can record both sides.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? Thank you!











						How do I record my Skype calls? | Skype Support
					






					support.skype.com


----------



## colum3us (Apr 18, 2020)

I can use the virtual cam in Google Hangouts in Chrome & Firefox but in the Skype app on Windows 10 it does not show the OBS-Camera.


----------



## Joel383 (Apr 18, 2020)

FlashNoob98 said:


> Who can help me? OBS continue to crash when i start Virtual Camera, i posted the log error here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm having the exact same issue with vcruntime140.dll
With virtual cam installed OBS crashes on startup.
Uninstall virtual cam and OBS is fine.

With virtual cam installed, the (physical)webcam works in both Edge nor Chrome browsers for livestreaming to youtube.
With virtualcam uninstalled, the physical camera does not detect, ONLY for youtube livestreaming, in both Edge and Chrome, IT DOES detect on google hangouts, onlinemictest.com, ect.

with OBS and virtualcam uninstalled, camera works fine.

I have tried running scf /scannow
Checked the log, no vcruntime errors

HALP!


----------



## Halcon (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi
Thanks for this great software.
However, I am also having severe problem with the resolution of virtualcam. It is extremely poor. Please, could you solve this issue?
Regards


----------



## dLxdome (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi guys,

same from me! Great thanks for this feature. 
Just a short, but maybe tricky question. I've got OBS 25.0.1 and VirtualCam 2.0.4 installed on my laptop & desktop. For video communication I'm using Skype4Business & zoom.
On my desktop everything is working fine, but however, on my laptop OBS-Camera (from VirtualCam) is only showing up as a source in Skype4Business but not im zoom. I just can select my "Integrated Cam" but no other sources. Within Skype4Business and my Browser (Chrome) it is choosable.

Maybe someone else had this problem as well or you have any ideas for a solution ?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Tobo002 (Apr 20, 2020)

DarkSide_Bricks said:


> Update - I got it working.


I have the same problem, how do I fix it?


----------



## skypyxis (Apr 20, 2020)

Virustotal has 2 engines detecting OBS-VirtualCam2.0.4-Installer.exe as Malicious.
These are false positives, right? Nobody had problems with this plugin before?


----------



## proggi (Apr 21, 2020)

How can I change the resolution of the camera from 16:9 to 5:4?


----------



## C0mbatW0mbat (Apr 22, 2020)

Could someone please help me set up OBS Virtual Cam please. I am trying to capture video ( stream ) to Discord. I have installed the software etc yet when I select the source as OBS Camera all I get is a black window in OBS and Discord.


----------



## hejtumateuszeq (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi,
I installed this plugin, but after starting OBS i can't see Virtual Cam option in my tools. I tried reinstalling obs and plugin and restarting obs, but it didn't solved my problem. I have Virtual Cam ver. 2.0.4 and obs ver. 25.0.4
The reason i'm asking this question here is because i couldn't find any solution in other forums or discussions, and thought that maybe here you could help me.
I attached my obs log for "obs-virtualoutput.dll", if needed ask for more screens cause i don't even know if that what i attached is even helpful to you :(


----------



## newton (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I wonder why is there 4 OBS virtual cameras if OBS can only use one at a time?
I am guessing the others are used for switching to different scenes. If so, how do I use the remaining three virtual cameras?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ceyhun242 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello,

I installed both OBS studio and virtual cam to use my Samsung s7 as virtual camera through scrcpy but didn't know how to run it, virtual cam is not listed in the tools menu in OBS studio, could you walk me through how I can get it working?
Thank you


----------



## brianrozs5br (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! Newbie question: Wanting to install the plugin on 64-bit Win10 laptop. The installer asks where to install - do I use the installer default or should it go into the OBS folder?
Any help/advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ruben018 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone I need help with virtual cam plugin.

 I have installed the virtual cam 2.0.4 with latest obs 25.0.5 in windows 10  and also registered the dll through the cmd prompt as said . however my problem is with plugin in skype/zoom, for what what so ever reason they both do not recognize the obs virtual cam. 

can anyone help me .


----------



## Primal_Puma (Apr 24, 2020)

I seem to be having a similar issue to others, except my virtual cam isn't showing up anywhere.  I am running Windows 10, OBC 25.0.4, Virtual Cam 2.0.4.  I have OBC open, and Virtual Cam on, but it doesn't show up anywhere in my computer.  Not in devices, not in camera settings in any of my browsers.  I installed Virtual Cam using the installer, is there an extra step I missed? I'm hoping someone can help me figure this out.


----------



## TeacherChris (Apr 24, 2020)

minzojian said:


> very useful plugin! thx!
> anyway, can you support 90 degree rotate transform? as you already supported horizontal flip.
> cause sometimes we want push stream with landscape view in to a mobile phone with a portrait view
> 
> also, there is a bug, if first time install with 4 virtual webcams installed, there is no way to remove them, even i reinstall and selected "only 1 webcam", there is still keep 4 webcams


This is a hugely important question HELP. having dabbled with obs (and doubtless i'll come back to it) for teaching on monday morning I need to switch cameras instantly and i have now found Zoom has that with control N but i cant do it anything like instantly while i still have all these virtual cameras in the way of toggling between the two real ones - it would mean a lot to me to be able to get rid of all the zoom virtual cameras on Windows 10 before monday morning.


----------



## jmbrasil (Apr 28, 2020)

newton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wonder why is there 4 OBS virtual cameras if OBS can only use one at a time?
> I am guessing the others are used for switching to different scenes. If so, how do I use the remaining three virtual cameras?
> ...


Good question! I have the same doubt! :-D


----------



## WmDrescher (Apr 28, 2020)

ceyhun242 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I installed both OBS studio and virtual cam to use my Samsung s7 as virtual camera through scrcpy but didn't know how to run it, virtual cam is not listed in the tools menu in OBS studio, could you walk me through how I can get it working?
> Thank you


 b DI you find a solution? Same problem  Have un and reinstalled all .  still nada


----------



## ganderson (Apr 28, 2020)

Has anyone gotten VirtualCam to show up in tools? Seems like a giant missed opportunity for OBS--where folks need to videoconference in Teams/Skype/Google/whatever? For what it's worth, ManyCam does this--no problem. It's a little/lot clunkier than OBS--but it works


----------



## FerretBomb (Apr 29, 2020)

newton said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder why is there 4 OBS virtual cameras if OBS can only use one at a time?
> I am guessing the others are used for switching to different scenes. If so, how do I use the remaining three virtual cameras?
> Thanks a lot.


You can add a VirtualCam filter to a source, not just the whole OBS output. I believe you can also add it as a filter on a Scene as well, if you want to send out a different one in the background.
So for example, you might set a VC output on your facecam, and a VC output on your gameplay capture source, and send both of those virtual cameras out to a separate recording program for later 'clean' editing. You might also send the facecam VC to a game that supports kill-cam mode, or over Skype/Discord/etc if you're co-streaming a game with someone, so they can include your face-cam in their video stream.
Personally, I use one to generate a video feedback effect for special situations, inside OBS itself.
TONS of uses.



ganderson said:


> Has anyone gotten VirtualCam to show up in tools? Seems like a giant missed opportunity for OBS--where folks need to videoconference in Teams/Skype/Google/whatever? For what it's worth, ManyCam does this--no problem. It's a little/lot clunkier than OBS--but it works


Yep, works fine here, no problem. Normally this happens when someone installs the virtualcam plugin to the wrong location.


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Apr 29, 2020)

"VirtualCam" didn't show up in "Tools" on "25.0.8", so I tried alternately launching and comparing it with "24.0.3", changing the language, and so on, and it suddenly showed up on "25.0.8". I'm not sure why.


----------



## ceyhun242 (Apr 30, 2020)

WmDrescher said:


> b DI you find a solution? Same problem  Have un and reinstalled all .  still nada


No I didn't did you?


----------



## lennoni (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd quite like to turn off three of the virtual cameras, so I can switch cameras in other apps without losing video. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## megajeff77 (May 1, 2020)

Hello,

Whenever I stop virtual cam and try and restart it, I get the "failed to start output message". the only way I can get rid of this is to uninstall and reinstall it, which is really annoying. Anyone else had this or knows a fix?


----------



## cokebot9000 (May 1, 2020)

Installed the virtual cam plugin on my windows 10 box; was able to go into tools and start the singular camera. But when I go to other third party apps (zoom, teams, skype for business) that let you pick a camera, the OBS camera source is not listed. Tried uninstalling everything and installing the 32-bit version of OBS Studio, no changes. Any suggestions on how to better diagnose the issue? I checked the logs, which mention the IOS camera app plugin, but not the virtual camera plugin.


----------



## plboily (May 1, 2020)

Hi, im having exactly the same problem. I tried the virtual installer with both, OBS (latest version) 64 bit and 32 bit... same problem.
The virtual cam is in tool menu, but Skype/Zoom/Google meet dont detect any virtual cam.

Thanks to help.
pl


----------



## OBSuserT (May 1, 2020)

Questions regarding OBS 25.0.8 and latest Virtual Cam...

I have two 'sources'... one capturing a PowerPoint full-screen (3840 x 2160), and one capturing my 4K WebCam (logitech Brio). I am using the VirtualCam to output video of the two sources fused together as my "camera video source" for a Microsoft Teams meeting. The issue I'm having is that the video the other Teams' members are seeing from me is "clipped", it's chopped by about ~25% on one side. 

Question: how do I configure the VirtualCam output so it's not clipped as a virtual camera?  is there a way to set the output resolution?  or "auto-resizing" the output to not clip?


----------



## Ronald Cz (May 1, 2020)

bwinklhofer said:


> that there is a delay of the video compared to audio in Zoom right now. The problem is, that my microphone is direktly connected to Zoom and the Video comes from VirtualCam/ OBS which causes the delay.


yes, I believe you need to use a virtual cable.








						(NEW VIDEO IN DESCRIPTION) How to Connect Zoom & OBS - The Right Way!
					

Updated Video Here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWjUN8ZiQUIFull blog post tutorial here - https://streamgeeks.us/udpated-how-to-connect-obs-and-zoom/Unof...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Artem.ru (May 1, 2020)

OBS developers are integrating a virtual camera directly into the program itself. But they do not see the need to simultaneously use more than 1 virtual camera. If you, just like I need 2 or more simultaneously working cameras, please like the message on Github.








						Add RFC: Virtual Camera by jebjeb · Pull Request #15 · obsproject/rfcs
					

Summary Beginning of an RFC to add a Virtual Camera output to OBS Motivation OBS is a powerful set of tools to manipulate live video streams that natively supports output to popular streaming servi...




					github.com


----------



## danieldy (May 1, 2020)

plboily said:


> Hi, im having exactly the same problem. I tried the virtual installer with both, OBS (latest version) 64 bit and 32 bit... same problem.
> The virtual cam is in tool menu, but Skype/Zoom/Google meet dont detect any virtual cam.
> 
> Thanks to help.
> pl



Have you made sure that you "started" the virtualcam?  You can have it set to automatically start, but you might need to start it manually at first.  I can see it in my Zoom menu.


----------



## Bassquake (May 3, 2020)

Using VirtualCam seems to always output as 1920x1080. Doesnt seem to matter what I use in Settings > Video.

I followed this to no avail:



> If you open OBS and Start Virtual Output before using your 3rd party software, the virtual webcam will set the obs setting as a default setting .Otherwise the default setting of virtual webcam will be 1920x1080 @ 30fps



Using OBS 25.0.8 64 bit with Windows 10 1903.


----------



## jpegjake (May 4, 2020)

I am simply not getting windows or any applications to recognize there is a webcam device. The DLL's are registered and I have not gotten any error messages enabling the tool from OBS. One thing I did notice that initially I choose to install only one cam, but 4 appeared in the list regardless. I have reinstalled OBS and the VirtualCam plugin now. I noticed in a few replies from the dev asking for logs but I don't know where that would be stored.


----------



## jpegjake (May 4, 2020)

jpegjake said:


> I am simply not getting windows or any applications to recognize there is a webcam device. The DLL's are registered and I have not gotten any error messages enabling the tool from OBS. One thing I did notice that initially I choose to install only one cam, but 4 appeared in the list regardless. I have reinstalled OBS and the VirtualCam plugin now. I noticed in a few replies from the dev asking for logs but I don't know where that would be stored.


Ok so after realizingthat ManyCam detect the OBS Virtual Cam(s). I am not sure when it was fixed, I was using the windows camera list as the test , which still does not show the OBS Virtual Cam. I am Not sure that installing ManyCam wasn't the fix I needed...


----------



## WRipley (May 4, 2020)

Hi,
installed 2.04 on the latest OBS Studio (64bit) but under tools there is no Virtual Cam. Installed 4 Virtual devices. Help needed.
Thanks & take care
Walter


----------



## cheemalakonda (May 11, 2020)

Can you please share portable version of Virtual Cam plugin? I am using OBS portable version and I am in need of one that I will be able to use with out admin rights for installation.


----------



## felipehalliday (May 12, 2020)

Desperate for the Mac OS version.


----------



## yanzinator (May 13, 2020)

there is no exe

how do i run it


----------



## Artem.ru (May 14, 2020)

felipehalliday said:


> Desperate for the Mac OS version.


NDI Virtual Input for Mac is now available from NewTek








						NDI Tools | NDI.tv
					

Get Free NDI, Network Device Interface, applications to easily transition to video over IP.




					ndi.tv
				



This is a full virtual camera


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 2, 2020)

From where can i download the Virtual cam Plugin ( for MAC ) 

The presently available seems only for windows. Please suggest

Thanks :)


----------



## joylessdave (Jun 4, 2020)

ok im getting a wierd effect.  virtual cam doesnt display in chrome or edge at all which seems common

so in firefox i have it working both as cam for facebook messenger and https://onlinemictest.com/webcam-test/

using useragent switcher to make firefox appear as edge for use with microsoft teams webapp when i try to start a video call the camera isnt listed even if its working on facebook and the webcam test site, even when user-agent switcher is active

fyi it works in the windows app just not the webapp but i have 2 organisations i need to log in as so i need to use the webapp for one of them


----------



## gcubed (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm new to this.  I installed OBS. Then installed NDI plugin which did not help to see OBS camera source in other apps like Microsoft Teams. Then installed OBS Virtual Cam Master Plugin.  Was extremely excited that I now could use OBS Cam in Microsoft Teams. However, my ultimate goal was to use my Sony Cam to do Power Point Slide Show Recordings. However, Microsoft Power Point still does not see OBS virtual Cam and doesn't give me that as an option.  Is there a solution for this?


----------



## rstyles (Jun 6, 2020)

I've updated to the latest version but was using the toggle for horizontal flip with the upgrade this is crashing OBS because this is stuck ON. Is there some way to remove this before launch? I have no way to remove the settings from the previous installed version. I've tried the normal uninstall, previous version etc... looking for how to make it revert to default?


----------



## rstyles (Jun 9, 2020)

I was able to go to %AppData%\Roaming\obs-studio\Global.ini 
and change the values here, now it doesn't auto start and HoriFlip and auto CRASH!
[VirtualOutput]
*AutoStart=false
HoriFlip=false*
KeepRatio=false
OutDelay=3


----------



## philyves (Jun 12, 2020)

catxfish said:


> catxfish submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam - plugin for output to directshow
> 
> ...


REally great pluging. I used it as input for MSTeams but gave bad video quality event forcing the resolution up to 1920
How to proceed or fix that ? Thanks for your help


----------



## scalpel (Jun 20, 2020)

Is there any 32bits plugin? I use obs on ms surface pro x, which cannot run this obs-virtualcam.


----------



## REDzero5 (Jun 26, 2020)

This morning, my MalwareBytes Anti-Malware Premium suddenly detected the installer for OBS Virtual Cam as malware. Scans in VirusTotal and Hybrid-Analysis are now also reporting the same. I scan everything through those before I install them, so this was not the case when I first downloaded this 2 months ago. I'm hoping the developer can provide some kind of explanation pretty quickly.






						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com
				









						Free Automated Malware Analysis Service - powered by Falcon Sandbox
					

Submit malware for free analysis with Falcon Sandbox and Hybrid Analysis technology. Hybrid Analysis develops and licenses analysis tools to fight malware.




					www.hybrid-analysis.com


----------



## DjBBC (Jul 2, 2020)

Although the virtualcam does not have a virtual microne, I can make the audio from the media source come out in the transmission, using the setting to just monitor the audio from each source and a jump cable from the headphone output to the simulated microphone input  so, I can't send photos because it doesn't allow me to send here by the size of the photo taken by my cell phone.  but with a single cable


----------



## Jen-X (Jul 10, 2020)

rstyles said:


> I've updated to the latest version but was using the toggle for horizontal flip with the upgrade this is crashing OBS because this is stuck ON. Is there some way to remove this before launch? I have no way to remove the settings from the previous installed version. I've tried the normal uninstall, previous version etc... looking for how to make it revert to default?


I need to know this, too. I HAVE to have the horizontal flip, and obs 25 can't be uninstalled from my mac! (It doesn't show up in apps). Please help!!!


----------



## 05creid (Jul 17, 2020)

catxfish said:


> catxfish submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam - plugin for output to directshow
> 
> ...


hey so for some reason only obs camera 1 shows up in any program i use and 2 3 or 4 arent showing up just the one could anybody help me out?


----------



## awww (Jul 30, 2020)

anyone know why this happened?
already copying the file to the obs based on the folder, i dont use installer because its always force close.
after registering the 32&64bit, when i run the obs this notif appeared


----------



## nightschao (Aug 18, 2020)

awww said:


> View attachment 59444
> anyone know why this happened?
> already copying the file to the obs based on the folder, i dont use installer because its always force close.
> after registering the 32&64bit, when i run the obs this notif appeared



Same issue here. I'm trying to do all this on the PORTABLE version of OBS because I don't have the ability to install executable files or change registry entries. Tried overwriting files but the camera just won't appear even though I can finally get the tools to appear/semi-function.

Anyone have any clue how to get this worked into the portable version of OBS?


----------



## John_TNK (Aug 19, 2020)

hello Good Sir, I have just Recently use this software and I was impressed in how intuitive everything was. now, I tried Installing the OBS VirtualCam v2.0.4 and It worked but the issue is it was flipped Horizontally and whenever I flip it manually to compensate it just Crashes. I hope this concern reaches you and maybe Im the only one having this issue. thank you


----------



## Alexutzz (Aug 29, 2020)

I enjoy using this plugin a lot and i was wondering if there is any way to pass it through to a virtual machine (the same way you can with an actual webcam). Thanks!


----------



## dafuerstman (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi folks. I've been using OBS and VirtualCam with Teams for my lectures. I've had an issue with both Teams and Zoom where, during some meetings, the camera will freeze. OBS itself seems to be running fine, and people can still hear my audio. In order to get it back working I have to close Teams/Zoom, and OBS, and restart them both (and sometimes restart the machine). Not sure how to troubleshoot this, but if anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them. OBS makes teaching online a lot smoother when it works properly, so I'd really like to keep using it.


----------



## GeeMack (Sep 9, 2020)

John_TNK said:


> ... but the issue is it was flipped Horizontally and whenever I flip it manually to compensate it just Crashes.



Don't use the horizontal flip in the virtual-cam settings. It is buggy and prone to crashing the program. If you need to flip the display, right-click the scene or source and look for the horizontal or vertical flip in the "Transform" dialog.


----------



## Rob Sanderd (Sep 10, 2020)

I am having issues getting the virtual cam to show up as a camera in my stream yard. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guy from Bendigo Aus (Sep 14, 2020)

Was very excited to use VirtualCam but it does not display in the drop-down menu of Tools. Tried multiple uninstalls and re-installs. Using 32-bit version on Windows 10. Is there an update on known issues?

Cheers from Australia!


----------



## Open (Sep 23, 2020)

Would it be possible to override or change the default image if Virtual cam is not running?
Thanks in advance, great plugin.


----------



## CYM (Sep 23, 2020)

Open said:


> Would it be possible to override or change the default image if Virtual cam is not running?
> Thanks in advance, great plugin.


Hello to all ;-) Yes I agree it should be a great idea, so the meeting attendants see something personal while we're trying to solve technical issues, or prepare the scenes.
Thanks for this great plugin and great software !


----------



## Klaus Becker (Oct 1, 2020)

On macOS Mojave (10.14.06) the virtual cam appears but scrambled in Big Blue Button Webinar Server. Even the start picture is scrambled.
Everything works fine in MS Teams.
Skype doesn't offer the OBS virtual cam at all.

any Ideas?

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Becker (Oct 1, 2020)

I SOLVED the problem by reactivating the v-sync in advanced settings. It was switched off :-D


----------



## shaharyar (Dec 24, 2020)

Hey sorry for bothering but I'm using OBS VC, just fine on other apps, but some of the apps that I want to use this specifically for shows an error saying can't use OBS VC please Uninstall it and refresh, 

so what could be a fix for this? please respond


----------



## teknojo (Dec 26, 2020)

WoozleEffect said:


> Looks like Facebook Messenger om Chrome or Edge will give you a hardware error when trying to access ANY webcam if OBS is running a virtual cam. Even though the permissions are set up correctly to allow FB messenger to access the camera, it still gives the hardware error.
> Meanwhile the OBS Camera virtual cam is recognized easily by other online chat platforms like Google Meet, Duo, etc. It works fine on Zoom as well.
> 
> FB Messenger video chat doesn't work at all with IE, so I couldn't do it there. I tried Firefox, and it DOES work... but only when doing one-on-one video calls. Firefox doesn't support group video chat on FB Messenger and fails, advising you to install Chrome, which we already know doesn't work.
> ...



WoozleEffect, did you ever figure this out?


----------



## davidz01 (Jan 30, 2021)

anyone know how to use virtualcam as input in snap camera?
because, obs-virtualcam output is not detected at all in the snap cam.


----------



## nalex2001 (Feb 3, 2021)

hi guys i need some help is it posible to make obs virtual camera work with ome.tv because is the only one that dont work.
the problem that i have is that i have select the right webcam for google and i have given acces to all of the devices but ome.tv still says that i have denied acces to my equipment but when im connecting a webcam its like nothing happened


----------



## nanarakam (Feb 5, 2021)

catxfish said:


> catxfish submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS-VirtualCam - plugin for output to directshow
> 
> ...


This is working as usual, my go to camera. But the new included Virtual camera is not working, so went for this one again. Love.


----------



## iHutchy (Mar 4, 2021)

Can anyone please help me I am trying to use virtual camera but i have grey bars I would like to make cam box on omegle fullscreen if anyone can help be much appreciated thank you


----------



## OBS_FTW (Mar 12, 2021)

iHutchy said:


> Can anyone please help me I am trying to use virtual camera but i have grey bars I would like to make cam box on omegle fullscreen if anyone can help be much appreciated thank you


Unfortunately that's a long standing/known but unresolved problem (see _sidemode_'s post in the link, below):






						OBS-VirtualCam
					

other programs recognize "obs cam" but there is not virtual cam option in my tools drop down so i can't initialize obs virtual cam




					obsproject.com
				




The solution/workaround people give is to change/set the Canvas base resolution so that it matches the wanted aspect ratio, but afaik this hasn't helped someone, since the only responses i see are that it didn't help them resolving the problem =/


----------



## OBS_FTW (Mar 12, 2021)

@iHutchy I forgot to add my initial report: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-virtualcam.121448/page-15#post-498170
It refers to a plugin but the problem also occurs with OBS's built-in Virtual Camera.


----------



## OBS_FTW (Mar 12, 2021)

And some additional proof

EDIT: @iHutchy HOLD UP!  Can you try change the base resolution to a (5:4) one, i.e. 1280x1024 and report your findings?


----------



## OBS_FTW (Mar 12, 2021)

Well, what i can say from my own experience is that OBS's built-in Virtual Camera seems to obey the 5:4 resolution that can be used on Omegle, and that the picture filled the whole frame, i.e. no horizontal/vertical bars.

Unfortunately i need an additional virtual camera (which OBS doesn't support). The available plugins that support multiple virtual cameras have forced 16:9 Aspect Ratio issues... I'm still hoping OBS will implement support for multiple virtual cams, but I'm not sure if they see the usefulness/importance in it =/


----------



## OBS_FTW (Mar 12, 2021)

Well, this is very strange. At first the 5:4 aspect ratio seemed to work, but later on, i again noticed horizontal bars. When i tried the 4:3 aspect ratio again, the bars disappeared... ? o_O ¿


----------



## markoPopchkin (May 29, 2021)

Hello everyone ! I am very glad to see that everyone here helps each other with questions and answers. I really hope that they will help me too. I know that you can change the name of the Virtual Camera through the FriendlyName registry. I change the name of the camera there, but the browser still sees the old name. Absolutely nothing helps. Reinstalled programs several times. Please help if someone has solved this problem. I really need


----------



## Ludo (Nov 28, 2021)

GitHub - LudoDash/Obs-VCam-Changer: Obs virtual camera name changer
					

Obs virtual camera name changer. Contribute to LudoDash/Obs-VCam-Changer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## per.r (Dec 22, 2021)

hi
iam having problem with virtualcam 2.0.4

i have 2 cameras and both of them has this problem
Problem is that when iam useing virtualcam in discord, video is streched so i have to re-enable "Keep aspect ratio" otption in virtalcam settings. This solve rpblem temorary, so i have to do it every time

is that common problem, or iam doing something wrong?


----------



## RaidenCham (Feb 24, 2022)

can you add an option to auto start the virtual cam for a source instead of the main virtual cam in the tools?


----------



## BearClaymore (Mar 16, 2022)

If this is version is deprecated already, why is it still in the Top Resources section?


----------



## Wahlfactor (Apr 24, 2022)

I just downloaded this plug in, and I'm having an odd issue. If I click out of the OBS window, particularly into a fullscreen resource intensive application the the frame rate of my virtual cam tanks. Average time to render frames goes really high 40+ ms, and I drop 20+% of my frames. This is without even trying record or stream, just using the virtual cam while playing a game or what not. I'm on a 3700x and a 2070 super and while my GPU is typically high utilization for 3D the encoder is idle, and my CPU is comfortably below 60% utilization. My OBS isn't showing a spike in utilization and I tried giving it priority through task manager. I was able to get the camera to look mostly fine by lowing my overall video output to 30 FPS, but render time was still high for how little work the machine was doing. After seeing that improvement I tried changing my camera to 720p 60 to see if the framerates matching is what made it happy and ended up with the same problems as I originally had. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Wahlfactor (Apr 24, 2022)

In addition simply using the inbuilt virtual cam functionality does not produce the same problematic outcome, it has seemingly zero effect on performance.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Apr 24, 2022)

Wahlfactor said:


> I just downloaded this plug in, and I'm having an odd issue. If I click out of the OBS window, particularly into a fullscreen resource intensive application the the frame rate of my virtual cam tanks. Average time to render frames goes really high 40+ ms, and I drop 20+% of my frames. This is without even trying record or stream, just using the virtual cam while playing a game or what not. I'm on a 3700x and a 2070 super and while my GPU is typically high utilization for 3D the encoder is idle, and my CPU is comfortably below 60% utilization. My OBS isn't showing a spike in utilization and I tried giving it priority through task manager. I was able to get the camera to look mostly fine by lowing my overall video output to 30 FPS, but render time was still high for how little work the machine was doing. After seeing that improvement I tried changing my camera to 720p 60 to see if the framerates matching is what made it happy and ended up with the same problems as I originally had. Is there something I'm missing?


Put here log file.
insufficient bus bandwidth - check PCIE speed, some processors have only 16 PCIE lines, if you have a USB bridge connected via PCIE, the graphics card will not switch to 16x mode, only 8x (i.e. slow down by 50%)

virtual camera - its driver is in RAM, OBS must send data from the graphics card via PCIE buses, 1080p60 is 3 Gb / s it's not too much but if your scene is complicated lags up.

Another thing - check how it will behave with the minimum number of elements on the scene, only game capture.


----------



## Wahlfactor (Apr 24, 2022)

Tomasz Góral said:


> Put here log file.
> insufficient bus bandwidth - check PCIE speed, some processors have only 16 PCIE lines, if you have a USB bridge connected via PCIE, the graphics card will not switch to 16x mode, only 8x (i.e. slow down by 50%)
> 
> virtual camera - its driver is in RAM, OBS must send data from the graphics card via PCIE buses, 1080p60 is 3 Gb / s it's not too much but if your scene is complicated lags up.
> ...


I can't actually reproduce the performance hit to anywhere near the degree I had last night. It seems it was simply an issue that required a PC restart. Thank you none the less.


----------



## MrBryan0 (Apr 30, 2022)

Alright so im new to this whole thing, but when i want to choose obs virtual cam 1 and 2 they won’t show up in the camera list on brave. Does anyone know a solution to this.


----------



## GeeyahnOfficial (Jul 24, 2022)

Hello, I just want to know how to uninstall this plugin. Thanks!


----------



## Darks_hadow18 (Oct 19, 2022)

How do I uninstall OBS-VirtualCam 2.0.4 from my system? It causes me problems when I set the camera on OmeTV! It just says "You have denied access to your devices". I also completely removed OBS from my system but when I look on Discord or in Google Chrome in Settings and click on 'Select Camera' I still see all four virtual cameras in the list to choose from.


----------



## JGs99 (Oct 19, 2022)

You can use the "regsvr32 /u ..." command, as shown in the project README here (the last paragraph)








						GitHub - CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam: obs-studio plugin to simulate a directshow webcam
					

obs-studio plugin to simulate a directshow webcam. Contribute to CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

